# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  A ju kanë bërë magji?

## Klevis2000

_(se shpejti temat per ju)_

*Njohja e magjise

Kuptimi gjuhesor i magjise
Kuptimi praktik
Disa rruge qe magjistari afron xhindet
Magjia sipas kuranit dhe sunetit
argumentet per magjine ne kuran dhe synet per ndohdjen e xhindeve
Argumentet per ndodhjen e magjise sipas kuranit dhe sunetit
Theniet e dijtareve per magjine

Llojet e magjise

Llojet e magjise sipas Er-Rrazit
Llojet e magjise sipas Er-Ragip
Vertetesia e magjise  e qartesimi i llojeve te saj

Si grumbullon magjistari xhindet

Rruget jo te plota te tij

Ligji i magjise ne sheriatin islam

Gjykimi i atij qe meson magjine ne islam
Gjykimi ne islam per magjistaret
Gjykimi i magjistarit te krishtereve ose hebrejve

A lejohet prishja e magjise me magji
Ndryshimi magjise me mrekulline

Prishja e magjise

Magjia per ndarjen e bashkeshorteve: (shenjat mynyrat e prishjes,shembuj ilaci i saj)
Magjia per dashuri (shenjat shembuj prishja dhe ilaci)
Magjia e imagjinimit (shenjat shembuj prishja dhe ilaci)
Magjia e cmendurise (shenjat, prishja, ilaci) 
Magjia e dembelizmit (shenjat, prishja ilaci i saj)
Magjia Heautif
Magjia e semundjes (shenja, prishja, ilaci i saj)
Magjia e gjakederdhjes tek grate (shenjat, mynyra e prishjes ilaci).
Magjia e vonimit te marteses (shenjat, ilaci shembuj).

ILaci i atij qe smund te kryeje marredhenie me gruan e tij

Mynyra e lidhjes se magjise.
ILaci me kuran dhe sunet dhe perkujtimin nga sheriati
Ndryshimi midis lidhjes me magji dhe dobesimit te trupit
ILaci i disa llojeve te shterpesise
Mbrojtja e dhendrit dhe nuses nga magjia
Shembuj te ilacit te lidhjes me magji te burrit dhe gruas

ILaci i syrit te keq

Argumenetet nga kurni e suneti per pasojat e syrit dhe demet e tij.shembuj.
Vertetsia e syrit te keq
ILaci i syrit te keq
Shembuj konkrete te ilaceve te syrit dhe shembuj te semureve me syrin e keq*

----------


## Klevis2000

*Njohja e magjise*

*Magjia ne kuptimin e saj gjuhesor*:Ka thene Esheri ,Magjia eshte nje pune ne te cilen afrohet shejtani me ndihmen e tij .Tha gjithashtu  ,origjina e magjise eshte ndryshimi I dickaje nga e verteta ne dicka tjeter sikur magjistari ben te koten ne pamjen e te vertetes eshte njesoj sikur largoi dicka nga shikimi I njerzve. 

Trans Shumer nga ebi Aishe .Arabet e quajten magjine sihr sepse ajo ndryshon shendetin ne semundje.Faris magjia e nxjerrjes e te kotes ne pamjen e vertetes.

Thuhet ne fjalen e arabishtes El Mesijt:Magjia eshte nje gje delicate.U than e fjalorin Muhijtun muhijt Magjia eshte nje nxjerrje e dickaje ne pamjen me te mire e te jete sprove.

Fehrudijn Err-RRazi ka then :*Magjia  ne sheriatin Islam*  eshte specializmi I cdo gjeje qe fsheh shkakun e saj shfaqet ne pamje jot e vertete dhe merret me mashtrim.Tha ibn kudame el mukadesi.Ai eshte lidhje magjish,lexime (te ndryshme) fjale te cilat thuhen e shkruhen ,apo punohet dickcka qe le pasoja ne trupin, zemren ,llogjiken e atij qe I behet magji ne mynyre jo direkte(prekje) e keto jane te verteta.Ka magji qe vret qe semur ose qe e merr burin nga gruaja e tij dhe nuk e le te kryeje marredhenie dhe qe bent e urrejne njeri tjetrin.

*Njohja e magjise*

Eshte marreveshje mes magjistarit dhe shejtanit qe te beje magjistari disa nga te ndaluarat (haramet) ose bindjen e tij ne cfare kerkohet nga ai.

*Disa nga mynyrat e magjise.*

Nga magjistaret ka qe mbeshtjellin kuranin ne kembe e futet ne banjo.Ka qe shkruan ajetet e Kuranit me gjakun e menstruacioneve.Ka nga ato qe I shkruajne ato poshte kembes.Ka qe nga ato qe shkruajne El fatihan mbrapsht..Ka nga ata qe falen pa abdes.Ka nga ato qe rrine pa u lare.Ka nga ato qe therin per hire te shejtanit e nuk permendin emrin e Allahut ne therrje dhe e con mishin e therur ne vende qe ua percakton shejtani.Ka nga ato qe bejne sikur flasin me planetet dhe I bien sexhede atyre.Ka nga ato qe kryejne marredhenie me nenat ose vajzat e tyre e shkruajne lloj nuskash ne gjuhe joarabe te pakuptushem qe kane permbajtje mohimi(kufri).

Nga keto kuptojme qe xhindi nuk e ndihmon magjistarin e nuk I sherben atij pervecse me shkembim e me gjera te tjera qe ne to te kete sa me shume kufer(mohim) ose harame te beje magjistari aq me shume I sherben xhindi prej shejtaneve e me I shpejte ne zbatimin e kerkesave te tij.E nese magjistari nuk I ploteson ceshtjet e kufrit(mohimit) per te cilat e urdheron shejtani ai e nderpret sherbimin e tij dhe e kundershton ne urdherta e tij.Magjistari dhe shejtani prej xhindeve jane dy shoqerues ne kundershtim me urdherat e Allahut.E nese sheh me vemendje ne fytyren e magjistarit do te qartesohet saktesia e fjales time do ta gjesh fytyren e tij sikur eshte nje erresire  e zeze per shkak te kufrit (mohimit)te tij.E nese e njeh magjistarin nga afer do te vesh re qe jeton me probleme me veten e tij me gruan dhe femijet e tij dhe nuk mundet te fleje I qete e I clodhur,por gjithmone qorton veten e tij. Por here pas here zgjohet I frikesuar nga gjumi.Pervec kesaj shejtanet shkojne dhe ia demtojne grate e e magjistareve femijet e tyre ka raste qe edhe e rrahin magjistarin xhindet dhe I sjellin probleme percarje e shqetesime.

Tha te verteten Allahu ne fjalen e tij.
*Kush ia kthen shpine udhezimit tim do te kete jete te veshtire.(Taha -124)*

----------


## Klevis2000

*Magjia ne driten e kuranit dhe sunetit.*

Argumentet per ndodhjen e xhindeve dhe shejtanit.Lidhjet midis xhindit dhe shejtanit jane shume te forta.Xhindet dhe shejtanet bashkepunojne ne magji.Disa njerez e mohojne ekzistencen e xhindeve dhe shejtaneve prej tyre dhe ndodhjen e magjise e per kete po ju sjell disa argumente te egiztences se tyre te permbledhura.

*Ajeti 29 i sures Ahka*

29. (Përkujto) Kur disa prej exhinëve i drejtuam te ti që ta dëgjojnë Kur'anin dhe kur u afruan dhe e dëgjuan atë, thanë: "Heshtni!" dhe kur u krye, u kthyen te populli i vet dhe e këshilluan.

*[6. En am }*

130. O grumbull i xhinve dhe i njerëzve! A nuk ju erdhën nga mesi juaj të dërguar t'ju rrëfejnë argumentet e Mia dhe t'ju tërheqin vërejtjen për takimin tuaj në këtë ditë? Ata thonë: "Dëshmojmë kundër vetvetes". I pat mashtruar ata jeta e kësaj bote dhe ashtu (të detyruar) dëshmuan kundër vetvetes se me të vërtetë e refuzonin (të vërtetën)  

*55. Rrahman*

33. O turmë e xhinëve dhe e njerëzve, nëse keni mundësi të dilni përtej kufijve të qiejve e të tokës, depërtoni pra, po nuk mundeni vetëm me ndonjë fuqi të fortë (por ju nuk e keni atë).  

*72. Xhin*

1. Thuaj: "Mua më është shpallur se një grup i vogël nga xhinët i vuri veshin dhe dëgjoi (Kur'anin) dhe (kur u kthyen te të vetët) thanë: "Ne kemi dëgjuar një Kur'an që mahnit, 

6. Dhe se ka pasur burra prej njerëzve, që kërkonin ndihmë prej disa xhinëve dhe ashtu ua shtonin atyre edhe më shumë arrogancën.

*5. Maide*

91. Shejtani nuk dëshiron tjetër, përveç se nëpërmjet verës dhe bixhozit të hedhë armiqësi mes jush, t'ju pengojë nga të përmendurit Zotin dhe t'ju largojë nga namazi. Pra, a po i jepni fund (alkoolit e bixhozit)?

*24. Nur*

21. O ju të cilët besuat, mos shkoni gjurmëve të djallit, pse kush ndjek gjurmët e djallit ai urdhëron për të shëmtuara e të irituara, e sikur të mos ishte mirësia e All-llahut ndaj jush dhe mëshira e Tij, askush prej jush nuk do të pastrohej kurrë (prej mëkateve), por All-llahu e pastron atë që do Ai. All-llahu dëgjon e di.

Argumentet nga kurani jane shume ,eshte e njohur qe ne kuran eshte nje sure e njohur e plote per xhindet e mjafton te dish se ne kuran fjala xhind permendet 22 here,fjal shejtan permendet 68 here.E japim kete informacion me qellim qe te tregojme qe ajetet qe flasin per xhindet dhe shejtanet jane te shumta.

*Argumentet nga syneti.*

Ibn Mesudi r.a ka then :Ishim me te derguarin e Allahut .as ne nje nate prej neteve .Nuk e gjetem profetin a.s , e kerkuam rrugeve dhe luginave e thame do te jete vrare.kaluam naten me te keqe qe mund te kete kaluar ndonje popull. Kur u gdhi profeti a.s erdhi nga drejtimi I shkretetires .Thame o derguari I Allahut te kerkuam dhe te ndoqem pas e nuk te gjetem dhe kaluam naten me te keqe qe mund te kete kaluar ndonje popull.Ai tha :- Me erdhi nje xhind thirres e shkova me tedhe u lexova kuran atyreTha ibn mesudi :u Nis me ne na tregoi gjurmet e xhindeve dhe gjurmet e zjarrit te tyre dhe e pyeten xhindet per nje lloj ushqimi dhe thaper ju eshte ushqim cdo kocke qe eshte permendur emir I Allahut gjate therjes se mishit tek ajo eshte mbushur me mish dhe kafshet tuaja hajne bajgat e kafsheve tona(te njerzve) po dhe u tha I derguari I Allahut a. shokeve:Mos u pastroni me ato kocka sepse ato jane ushqim per vellezerit e juaj xhinde.(muslimi)

Ebi sejd el hidri r.a ka then Me tha I derguari I Allahut a.s .Te shikoj qe I do delet dhe shkretetiren .Nese je ne shkretetire me delet e tua thirre ezanin per namaz nfrije zerin ne ezan sepse kush degjon zerin e muezinit prej xhindeve dhe prej njerzve e cdo gje tjeter do te deshmoje ne diten e gjykimit.Trans maliku buhari nesaiu dhe ibn maxhe.

Ibn Abazi ka then U nis I derguari I Allahut a.s ne nje grup sahabesh per te shkuar ne tregun e qujatur ukadh dhe u ndaluanshejtanet nga lajmet e qiellit dhe u qelluan me zjarr.U kthyen shejtanet tek populli I tyre dhe thane cfare keni- thane- U ndaluam nga lajmet e qiellit(fjalet qe bisedonin engjejt) dhe na qelluan me zjarr.Thane Nuk u ndaluat nga lajmet vecse ka ndoshur dicka ne toke.Kerkoni ne lindje e perendim te tokes e shikoni se cfare ju pengon nga lajmet e qiellit.U nisen xhindet drejt tuahmes (qytet) tek profeti a.s qe ishte ne vendin e quajtur Nahle.Tregon muadhi:Ai po falte namazin e sabahut me shoket e tij kur degjuan kuranin (xhindet) pushuan qe te degjonin e thane kur u kthyen tek populli I tyre. "Ne kemi dëgjuar një Kur'an që mahnit, që udhëzon në të vërtetën, andaj ne i besuam atij dhe Zotit tonë, kurrsesi nuk do t'ia shoqërojmë më askë".Dhe zbriti Allahu ajetin e kuranit per ti njoftuar besimtaret dhe profetin a.s me kete gje  ne suren xhind.

1. Thuaj: "Mua më është shpallur se një grup i vogël nga xhinët i vuri veshin dhe dëgjoi (Kur'anin) dhe (kur u kthyen te të vetët) thanë: "Ne kemi dëgjuar një Kur'an që mahnit, 
2. që udhëzon në të vërtetën, andaj ne i besuam atij dhe Zotit tonë, kurrsesi nuk do t'ia shoqërojmë më askë". 
3. Dhe se lartësia e madhëruar e Zotit tonë nuk është që ka as grua, as fëmijë
8. Dhe vërtet, ne kemi hulumtuar ta arrijmë qiellin, po atë e gjetëm përplot roje të forta dhe me shkëndija (zjarri që djeg), 
9. Dhe ne më parë hulumtonim në vendvështrimin për të dëgjuar, e kush përpiqet të dëgjojë tash, ai has në pusinë e shkëndijës së zjarrtë. 
10. Ne nuk e dimë se me këtë (përgatitje të qiellit) është për qëllim ndonjë e keqe për ata që janë në tokë, apo Zoti i tyre dëshiron që ata t'i udhëzojë.
11. Është e vërtetë se prej nesh ka të mirë, por ka edhe që nuk janë aq të mirë, sepse ne kemi qenë në drejtime të ndryshme. 
12. Dhe ne kemi qenë të bindur se All-llahut nuk mund t'i shmangemi në tokë e as nuk mund t'i shpëtojmë Atij duke ikur. 
13. Dhe ne, sapo e dëgjuam udhëzimin (Kur'anin), i besuam atij, e kush i beson Zotit të vet, ai nuk i frikësohet ndonjë dëmtimi e as ndonjë padrejtësie..

Aishja r.a trans se ka then ei derguari .i Allahut a.s .-U krijuan engjet prej drite dhe I krjiuan xhindet nga flaka e pa tym dhe u krijua Ademi nga ajo qe eshte pershkruar juve (pra balta) trans  ahmedi dhe muslimi.

Safije bint heje r.a transmeton se Pejgamberi a.s tha -Me te vertete shejtani ecen ne ne trupin e birit te Ademit nepermjet rrugeve te gjakut.(Buhari dhe muslimi)

Ebi hurejra r.a trans se ka then I derguari I Allahut.-Ska ndonje te lindur qe lind dhe mos e ngacmoje shejtani e pastaj qan me ze te larte pervec te birit te merjemes dhe nenes se tij(Buhari dhe Muslimi)

Abdullah ibn Mesudi trans u permend tek I derguari I Allahut a.s nje burre qe fjeti naten gjersa u zbardh e doli dielli pa u fal e ai tha.Atij burri I urinoi shejtani ne dy veshet ose tek njeri vesh (trans buhari muslimi)

Ebu katadeh ka then se I derguari I Allahut ka thene- Endrra e mire eshte prej Allahutdhe e keqa eshte prej shejtanit.Kush shikon ndonje enderr te keqe dhe e urren le te pershtyje tre here nga krahu I majte I shpatulles e te kerkoje mbrojtje prej shejtanit tek Allahu sepse ajo nuk do ta demtoje ate (buhari muslimi)

Ebi Sejd el kudri r.a tras se I derguari I Allahut a.s ka thene nese dikush prej jush I hapet goja te vendosi dorne e tij ne goje sepse shejtani hyn nete(muslimi )
Hadithet per kete jane te shumta e keto mjaftojne per ate qe kerkon te vertetn.Na qartesohet se egzistojne xhindet dhe shejtanet prej xhindeve e nuk ka dyshim per te e nuk polimezon asnje per kete pervec mendjemedhenjve e atyre qe ndjekin epshet dhe jo udhezimi e Allahut.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Argumentet per egzistencen e magjise*  


Argumenbte nga kurani I nderuar.
Ajeti 102 sure El bekare
Ajeti 77 sure Junus 
Ajeti 81-82 Sure Junus
Ajeti 67-69 sure Taha
Ajeti 117-122 sure Araf

*Sure el Felek*
113. Felek  1. Thuaj: I mbështetem Zotit të agimit, 
2. Prej dëmit të çdo krijese që Ai e krijoi. 
3. Dhe prej errësirës së natës kur ngryset plotësisht. 
4. Dhe prej dëmit të atyre që lidhin dhe fryejnë nyja. 
5. Edhe prej dëmit të smirëkeqit kur sipas smirës vepron.  


Ka then El Kutubiu * prej demit te atyre qe lidhin dhe fryejne nje magji *Magjistaret qe fryejne ne penjte qe lidhin kur lexojne ne to (fjale magjie).
Ka thene El hafidh ibn kethir per kete ajet Tha muxhahid ,Ekrime el Hasen, Kataden dhe ed-Daled-Magjistaret qe fryejne ne penjte qe lidhin kur fryjne kendojne ne to  fjale magjie.

*Argumentet nga syneti*

Nga Aishe r.a ka thene.Nje burre nga beni zurejk qe quanin Lebijd ibnul Asemi I beri magji te derguarit te Allahut a.s saqe imagjinonte sikur bente dicka me gruan e tij qe nuk e kishte bere gjersa nje dite prej ditesh apo nje nate prej netesh ishte tek une e beri shume dua (lutje) e pastaj thaq O Aishe e ndejva qe Allahu mu pergjigj me ato qe I kerkova.Me erdhen dy burra me qendruan njeri tek koka e tjetri tek kembet e njeri prej tyre I tha shokut.-Cfare ka ky burre? Tha Eshte magji.Kush I ka bere magji? Tha- Lebijd ibnul Asemi.Ne cfare gjeje? Tha- Ne kreher dhe ne floke dhe ne pjalmin e hurmes arabe mashkull.Tha ku eshte ajo magjia?Tha  Ne pusin haruan Shkoi profeti Muahmed a.s tek ai pus dhe I tha Aishes.Uji I tij ishte I kuq si kenaja dhe kurorat e hurmave ishin si koka shejtanesh.Tha o Aishja .O derguari I Allahut a nuk e nxorre ate magjine.Tha profeti a.s Me sheroi Allahu dhe e urreva qe te hapej problem te njerzit dhe urdheroi ta mbuluan magjine.(buhariu muslimi)

*Kuptimi I hadithit*

Cifutet Allahu I mallkofte rane dakort me lebijt ibnul asemi magjistari me I madh cifut ne ate kohe dhe I thane qe te bente magji te derguarit te Allahut .as dhe I dhane atij 3 dinare dhe ky I humbur e beri magjine me floket e profetit a.s .thuhet se I morifloket nga nje femije I vogel qe shkonte tek shtepia e profetit a.s dhe beri magji me to dhe e vendosi ne pusin heruan.
Po ti bashkosh te gjitha trans e hadithit kupton se kjo magji ishte e llojit qe burri nuk kryen dot marredhenie me gruan.Eshte pejgamberi a.s qe I dukej sikur mu8ndej te kryente marredhenie me nje nga grate e tij e kur I afrohej nuk mundej.E per kohen e magjise ka mendime te ndryshme.Eshte then 40 dite dhe tjeter vec kesaj dhe Allahu e di me mire se sa. .E pas ardhjes se dy engjeve u be e qarte se lebijd ibnul asem e kishte mbeshtjelle magjine me kapaket e lules mashkull te hurmes qe te ishte e forte e te kishte ndikim te forte e pastaj e kishte vendosur poshte nje guri te pusi heruan.Pasi mabruan dy engjejt profeti a.s urdheroi nxjerrjen e magjisee groposjen e saj e ne disa transmetime thuhet se e dogji.Sic shihet ne transmetimet e ndryshme te ketij hadithi cifutet I bene magji profetit a.s nga llojet me te fort ate magjise e deshnin ta vrisnin dhe ka magji qe te vret e sic dihet e thjeshtezoi ate ne llojin e magjise sic eshte ajo qe nuk e lejon burrin ti afrohet gruas se tij.

*Dyshimet dhe zgjidhjet e tyre*

Ka then El Maziri bidacinjte e mohojne kete hadith e thone nuk mundet qe profetit a.s ti behet magji.Sepse nqs ne e lejojme kete besimi ndaj sheriatit pdo te mendonte qe xhebraili do te vinte te Ai .a s e do ti sjillte shpalljen po realisht nuk ishte ashtu pergjigjet Maziri e thote.Kete fjale te cilat thane eshte pa vend sepse ardhja e kuranit e cila eshte mrekullitregon sinqeritetin qe ka profeti .as ne cka informon prej Allahut e te lejojme dicka qe kurani dhe suneti jane ne kundershti  me te eshte papranuar.Mrekullite e tij fiksojne vertetetsine e tij per cfare transmetoi nga Allahu dhe ajo qe ato thane eshte ne kundershtim me argumentet.

Tha Ebu xhekini El Jusufi .Semundja e pejgamberit a.s nuk pakeson dicka atij .as nga profetesia sepse semundjet qekane kaluar profetet nuk u le atyre pasoja por ua shton atyre graden ne xhenet.Dhe imagjinimi I tij a.s sikur bente dicka nga kjo dynja kur ai nuk e bente ate gjee pastaj kjo gje iu largua e iku ploteisisht  ekjo I vinte nga magjia pasi Allahu ia mesoi vendin e magjise me ane te dy engjeve ne enderr nxjerrejn dhe prishjen e saj dhe beri shkak kete ngjarje per zbritjen sureve En-Nas ,El-Felek per te cilat besimtaret I p[erdorin ne kohen e sotme per ruajtjen etyre nga magjia dhe syri I keq.Kjo semundje nuk I pakesoi asgje nga profecia por perkundrazi u be shkak per zbritjen e ajeteve te kuranit dhe ndodhi me deshiren e Zotit per ti beret e ditur brezave te besimtareve sit e ruhen prej magjise me ane te ketyre sureve.Kjo semundje nuk I la pasoja ne mendjen e tij por vetem ne trupin e tij sic ishte shikimi e kjo ndodhi ne kohen semundjes.
Na ka ardhe ne kuran dhe se Musait I bene magji qe te shikonte litaret e magjistareve si gjarperinj.

65. Ata thanë: "O Musa, do të hedhësh ti apo ne po hedhim të parët?" 
66. Ai (Musai) tha: "Jo, hidhni ju!" Kur ja, atij iu duk se nga ajo magji e tyre litarët dhe shkopinjtë lëviznin (si gjarpërinj). 
67. E Musai ndjeu në vete njëfarë frike. 
68. Ne i thamë atij: "Mos kr frikë, është më se e sigurt se ti do të jesh triumfues!"
69. Tani hidhe atë që e ke në dorën tënde të djathtë (shkopin), që t'i gëlltisë ato që i bënë ata, sepse ajo që bënë ata nuk është asgjë tjetër pos mashtrim magjistari, e magjistari nuk do të ketë sukses kudo qoftë. 
70. Atëherë (kur shkopi i Musait i gëlltiti) magjistarët u hodhën në sexhde e thanë: "Ne i besuam Zotit të Harunit dhe të Musait!"(sure Taha)


Asnje nga dijetaret dhe njerzit e zgjuar nuk ka then se musait iu pakesua dicka nga profetesia e tij sepse gjerat e tilla e kane shtuar besimin besimtereve dhe profetesine me shpallje per ngajrjet ne fjale sepse Allahu u jep atyre (profeteve) fitore  kunder armiqve dhe mosbesimtareve dhe ua prish magjite magjistareve me mrekulli sic ishte shkopi I Musait ose Suret Felek dhe Nas per profetin a.s.
Nga Ebu hurejra r.a trans se Pejgamberi a.s tha Largohuni nga hskatarrimet ! thane o derguari I Allahut cjane ato?Tha Idhujtaria (shirku) magjia,vrasja e dikujt qe Allahu ne ndaloi ,ngrenia e fajdes,ngrenia e pasurise se jetimit,lenia e luftes ne kohen e saj,dhe shpifja kunder besimtareve te martuar pa e ditur ate(buhari muslimi)

Perfitojme nga hadithi mse pejgamberi a.s na urdheroi qe ti largohemi magjise dhe e qartesoi se ajo eshte prej gjynaheve me te medha dhe shkatarruese e kjo argumenton se magjia eshte evertet dhe nuk eshte perralle.

Nga ibn Abaz r.a transmetohet se ka then I derguari I Allahut .a .s Kush mesoi dijet nga yjet (astrologji) ai mesoi nje pjese te magjise dhe shton sa shton(transmeton Daudi ibn maxheh dhe saktesoi sheik Albani.


Perfitojme nga hadithi qe te largohemi dhe prej rrugeve qe te cojne ne mesimin e magjise.Argumnetet qe magjia mesohet eshte fjala e Allahut ne kuran

102. (E hodhën librin e Zotit) E ndoqën atë që e thonin djajt në kohën e sundimit të Sulejmanit. Po Sulejmani nuk ishte i pafé, djajt ishin të pafé, sepse u mësonin njerëzve magjinë. (ndoqën) Edhe çka u zbriti në Babil dy engjëjve, Harutit dhe Marutit. E ata të dy nuk i mësonin askujt (magjinë) para se t'i thonin: "Ne jemi vetëm sprovë, pra mos u bën i pa fé!" E, mësonin (njerëzit) prej atyre dyve atë (magji) me çka ndanin burrin prej gruas së vet, por pa lejën e All-llahut me atë askujt nuk mund t'i bënin dëm dhe ashtu mësonin çka u sillte dëm e nuk u sillte dobi atyre. E ata (jehuditë) e kanë ditur se ai që (hodhi librin) e zgjodhi atë (magjinë), ai në botën tjetër nuk ka ndonjë të drejtë (në mëshirën e Zotit). Po ta dinin, ata se për ç'ka e shitën vetveten, ajo është shumë e keqe.(el bekare)

Eshte e qarte se magjia eshte dije si dijet etjera dhe ka disa rregulla qe ndertohet.Hadithi dhe ajeti tregon te keqijat e mesimit te magjise.

Nga Imran ibn husejn r.a transmetohet se I derguari I Allhut ka thene .Nuk eshte prej nesh kush beson parandjenjen ose kerkon nga nje tjeter kete gje ,ai qe hedh fall ose ai qe kerkon ti hidhet fall, ose ben magji ose shkon te magjistari qe ti beje ai magji dikujt dhe kush shkon tek fallxhoret dhe beson ate qe ai thote net e vertete ai ka mohuar ate qe I zbriti Muhamedit a.s (kuranin).
Nga ebi Musa el Enshariu r a trasmetohetse I derguari I Allahut ka thene.Nuk do te shkoje ne xhent pijaneci,dhe as ai qe beson ne magji dhe as ai qe nderpret lidhjet farefisnore . Inb Haban thote se kuptimi I hadithit eshte se te tre nuk do te hyjne ne xhent perderisa te ndeshkohen me zjarr njefare kohe per gjynahet e kundershtimet.Me te vertet profeti a.s ndaloi nga bindja (besimi) se magjia vepron pavarur nga percaktimi I Allahut dhe eshte detyre per besimtarin qe te besoje se magjia v3epron vetem nese deshiron Zoti Ajeti 1002 El bekare por pa lejen e Allahut me ate askujt nuk mund ti bejne dem

Tha Ibn Mesudi  Kush shkoi tek Arraf(ai qe thote se e di te fshehten) apo magjistar ose fallxhor dhe I beson ne ate qe I than e te vertet e mohoi ate qe I zbriti Muhamedit a.s (kuranin)

----------


## Klevis2000

*Thenia e dijetareve*  

Tha el Hatabi Nje popull mohoi egzistencen e veretetsise se magjise.Pergjijgja eshte se eshte fiksuar se vertetesia e egzistences se magjise dhe rane  dakort shumica e popujve (arabe ,romak Persian dhe banoret e tokes me dije dhe dituri.

Tha Allahu
Te cilet ua mesonin njerzve magjine(El Bekare 102)  dhe urdheroi te kerkohet mbrojtje prej saj me fjalet e tij dhe dua sic vjen ne kuran.
*Sure el Felek*
113. Felek  1. Thuaj: I mbështetem Zotit të agimit, 
2. Prej dëmit të çdo krijese që Ai e krijoi. 
3. Dhe prej errësirës së natës kur ngryset plotësisht. 
4. Dhe prej dëmit të atyre që lidhin dhe fryejnë nyja. 
5. Edhe prej dëmit të smirëkeqit kur sipas smirës vepron.  

E per kete erdhen hadithe te shumta nga I derguari I Allahut a. s qe lajmeron se nuk I mohon  keto vecse ai qe mohon gjerat qe duken.Dijetaret kane dhen percaktime per ndeshkimin e magjistarit dhe nga erdhen te gjithe keto percaktime nese nuk do te egzistonte magjia.
Tha El Kurtubiu Thone ehli syneti qe eshte fiksuar vertetesia e magjise dhe thane muetrilet(grup I humbur) dhe ebu ishak El sitirababdi shok nga shoket e imam shafiut qe magjia nuk eshte vertete por eshte imagjinim.
66. Ai (Musai) tha: "Jo, hidhni ju!" Kur ja, atij iu duk se nga ajo magji e tyre litarët dhe shkopinjtë lëviznin (si gjarpërinj). (Taha) E nuk thote se leviznin me te vertet port ha atij (Musait ) ju duk e gjithashtu 
116. Ai (Musai) tha: "Hidhni ju"! E kur hodhën ata (shkopinj e litarë), magjepsën sytë e njerëzve, i frikësuan ata dhe sollën një magji të madhe.(Sure El Arafe)

----------


## Klevis2000

*Llojet e magjise

Llojet e magjise jane tete*  -

*E para* magjia e keldamijineve dhe keshdajinijeve te cilet adhurojne shtate planetet.Ata besojne se palnetet drejtojne gjithesine 
*E dyta*  magjia e ngatarresave dhe imagjinatave dhe e shpirtave te forte.Pastaj err-Razi argumenton se ngatarresa le gjurme tek njeriu sepse njeriu mund te eci ne nje trung mbi toke enuk mund te eci vete nese ai trungu eshte mbi lume .Thane doktoret e kohes kur hasnin dike qe I dilte gjak nga hunda e ndalonin ate te shikonte ne gjerat me ngjyre te kuqe ndersa ate qe kishte semundjen e tokes e ndalonin te shikonte ne gjerat e ndritshme dhe nga rrotullimi ne nje vend.E vazhdon er-Rrazi me llojet e magjise te cilat nuk kane rendesi e neto ka disa gabime e per kete po eleme per pjesen e meposhteme.

*Vertetesimi e qartesimi I llojeve te magjise.*


Nga studimi I ndarjes se llojeve te magjise sipas er-Rrazit dhe Er-Rragib dhe dijetareve te tjere mbi magjine gjen qe ato qe shtuan ne magji gjeraqe nuk I takojne asaj per shkak se ato u mbeshten shume ne kuptimin gjuhesor te magjise qe eshte magjepse dhe fshehje e shkakut.keshtu ata futen ne magji dhe gjerat e cuditshme futjen ne sherr te dy personave te cileve u fshihet shkaku .Keto nuk kane vlere per ne por  ne kete shkrim do te flasim per magjine vertete qe bazohet shejtani tek xhindet..Ka gjera te tjera me rendesi qe duhet ti sqarojme e ato qe permendi Er-Rrazi dhe er-Ragib per ndikimin e planeteve.E verteta eshte se ne besojme se ato qe ato veprojne me urdherin e Zotit e me urdherin e Zotit nuk ndikojne ne krijesat e tjera asnjehere.Disa thone se magjistaret flasin nne emer te palneteveose shenjave te tyre e pasi u flasin atyre plotesohet magjia e tyre perpapra shikuesit.
Pergjigja nese ndodh vertet kjo nuk eshte nga ndikimet e planeteve por nga ndikimet dhe veprimet e shejtanit per magjistaret e humbur si dhe format e tjera kur idhujtaret u flisnin idhujve te tyre prej guri.Ishin shejtanet qe u pergjigjeshin atyre me ze qe degjohej nga Brenda idhujve e ata mendonin se ata ishin zotera.rruget e humbura jane shume dhe Allahu na largofte te keqen e shejtaneve dhe njerve.

*Si e therret (afron magjistari) xhindin?*

Marreveshja mes magjistarit e shejtanit .Ne shumicen e rastevemarreveshja mes magjistarit e shejtanit kerkon qe magjistari te veproje disa vepra,shirku e kufri te shfaqura e te fshehta qe pastaj shejtani te cohet ne sherbimin e tij ose I sjell dike qe ti sherbeje.

Ne shumicen e rasteve marreveshja behet midis magjistarit dhe prijesit te fisit te xhindeve dhe ky prijes urdheron ndonje pauses mendjelehte nga fisi I tij qe ti sherbej ketij magjistari e ti bindet atij ne zbatimin e urdhervae te tij psh ndonje lajm per dicka qe ka ndodhur,ndarje midis dy personave, apo bashkimin ne dashuri te tyre apo ta beje burrin qe mos ti afrohet gruas se tij etj qe do ti sqarojm em vone.Magjistari me venien ne sherbim te xhindit ben ato pune te keqija qe do dhe nese ai xhindi e kundershton ate , magjistari I ben adhurim prijesit te xhindeve apo ben vepra qe I pelqejne atij.Dhe ky priejes ose e ndeshkon ate xhind ose e urdheron ,ose ve nje xhind tjeter ne sherbim te tij.

E per kete gje gjen qe lidhjet mes magjistarit dhe xhindit qe I sherbejne jane te bazuara ne urrejtje.Ky xhind ne shume raste e demton magjistarin pa e ditur ai, si dhimbje koke te perhershme,pagjumesi dhe trembje naten e rreh po keshtu mund te veproje dhe me familjne e magjistarit.Ne shumicen e rasteve magjistari nuk ben femije sepse xhindi ia vret foshnjen ne miter kur eshte magjistareose gruaz te magjistarit para se te plotesohet krijimi I saj.Kjo gje eshte e njohur tek magjistaret dhe disa prej tyre e kane lene magji qe te lindnin femije.Me kujtohet kur isha duke kenduar nje grua te semure qe e kish kapur magjia e kur I lexova kuran foli xhindi ne gjuhen e saj e tha.

-Une nuk mund te dal prej sa.
Thashe -Pse?
Tha-Sepse trembem se mos me vret magjistari.
Thashe Largohu  nga ky vend ne nje vend tjeter qe nuk e di magjistari.
Tha Do te dergoje pas meje xhind tjeter qe te me sjelle tek ai.
I thashe po e pranove islamin ose e shfaq pendimin tend me sinqeritet mundet me ndihmen e Allahut te mesoj disa ajete kurani qe te shpetojne nga keto xhinde mosbesimtare et mbroje prej tyre.
Tha Jo nuk e pranoj islamin do te qendroj keshtu kristian.
I thashe nuk ka dhune ne fe por e rendesihme eshte te dalesh nga kjo grua.
Tha nuk dal.
Thashe Atehere mne ndihmen e Allahut do te lexoj kuran derisa te digjesh e pastaj e qellova fort e filloi te qaje.
Tha do te dal do te dal dhe doli .E falenderimi I takon Allahut e miresia eshte prej Tij.Dhe dihet sa me shum emohim e gjera te ndyra te beje magjistari aq me I bindur dhe I shpejte ne zbatimin e urdhervae  eshte xhindi dhe e kunderta.

*Si e therret xhindin magjistari?*

Per kete rruget jane te shumta qe perbejne sihr dhe mohim(kufer)te qarte e do permend prej tyre inshalla tet rruge nga llojet e idhujtarise dhe mohimit kur kam permbledhur gjerat ne cdo rruge.Dhe I permend keto sepse disa muslimane nuk mund te dallojne mjekimin me kuran me mjekimin me magji.I pari (me kuran) eshte lidhje me besimin ne Zotin I dyti eshte lidhje me shejtanin(magjia).


E lind paraqitesi tek  jerzit e thjeshte kur disa magjistare u lexojne per te sheruar semundjen fshehin pjeset e kufrit(mohimit) dhe shfaqin sipas tyre disa fjale prej kuranit qe te mendoje I semuri se sherimi eshte me kuran.Dhe I semuri ben cdo gje qe I thote magjistari genjeshtar.Qellimi im eshte qe vellezerit e mi muslimane te largohen nga keto rruge te se keqes e te humbjes e tu qartesohet rruga qe ndjekin kriminelet.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Mynyra e pare :Rruga e Ilkamit*

Hyn magjistari ne dhomen e tij te erret dhe ndez zjar e vendos ne zjarr disa gjera qe leshojne tym sipas temes se kerkuar.nese do qe te ndaje dy veta apo ty fuse armiqesi ose urretje etj vendos  ne zjarr gjera qe leshojne ere te mire.pastaj fillon magjistari te lexoje lexime me permbajtje idhujtarie.Ky lexim eshte I nje shkrimi pakuptim  qe perbehet nga betimi  xhindit tek zoteria e tij e kerkesa e magjistarit ndaj xhindit ne emer te te madhit te tyre,si disa llo0je mohimi e idhujtarie, si madheshtimi I te medhenjve prej xhindeve e lutje te shumta derguar atyre.Me kusht qe magjistari mbi te qofte mallkimi I Allahut te jete I papaster ose xhunub ose te veshe rroba te pista.Pasi te mbaroje  nga leximi I tij me kuptimet e mohimit shafaqet para tij nje imazh ne formen e qenit. Gjerperit ose cfaredo forme tjeter dhe magjistari e urdheron ate per ate qe kerkon.Ndonjeher nuk I shfaqet gje atij por degjon ze e ndonjeher nuk degjon asgje por lidh dicka nga shenjat e personit te cilit I behet magji, si floke ose cope nga rrobat e tij, me eren e djerses se tij pastaj e urdheron xhindit poer ate qe kerkon.


*Si perfundim nga studimi I kesaj rruge qartesohet*  se;
Xhindi do dhomat te erreta.
Xhindi do erera te keqija
Eshte nga shirku I shfaqur e I hapur ne keto rruge betimi ne xhin ose lutjet e e shumta drejtuar atij.
Xhindi e do te pisten dhe shejtanet afrohen tek njerzit e piste.

*Mynyra e dyte ;Rruga e therjes*

Sjell magjistari zog ose kafshe ose pule ose pellumb me cilesi te caktuara sipas kerkeses se xhindit e ne shumicen e rasteve ne ngjyre te zeze sepse xhindet e pelqejne ngjyren e zeze.Pastaj ther ate pa permendur emrin e allahut net e por permned ndonje emer xhindi dhe lyen me gjakun e saj te semurin e ndonjehere nuk eben kete gje.Pastaj e hedh ate ne rrenoja puse apo vende te shkreta te cilat ne shumicen e rasteve jane vendbanime te xhindeve e nuk pemend emrin e Zotit kur e hedh ate e pastaj kthehet ne shtepin e tij e lexon lexime me kuptime idhujtarie ose mohimi e pastaj urdheron xhindin per ate qe deshiron.
Si perfundim ai ben idhujtari ne kete rruge me dy ceshtje.
E para therja per xhindin eshte e ndaluar sic rane dakort dijetaret e pare.Sigurisht ajo eshte shirk ose idhujtari sepse therja per dike tjeter pervec allahut nuk lejohet per njerzit e as te haje prej saje e jo me te veproje me te.Por megjithate injorantet ne cdo kohe e vend eveprojne kete gje te ndyre.thote Jahje ibn Jahja me tha Ueheb S edisa magjistare nxorren uje nga nje burim dhe qe te vazhdonte te dilte uje prej tij theren dicka per xhindet dhe me to ushqyen njerzit.arriti lajmi tek ibn Shihab Ez-Zuhri qe tha.Ai their ashtu qe nuk I lejohet dhe ushqeu me ate qe nuk u lejohet.
Ndaloi I derguari I Allahut nga ngrenia e therjes per xhindeve ne sahihun e muslimit nga hadithi qe trasn Ali ibn Talib se profeti a.s tha  emallkoi allhu ate qe theri ne emer te dikujt tjeter pervec Allahut
E dyta Leximi ne permbajtje idhujtarie (shirku) eshte shqiptim ose shkrim me heroglife, gjate kohes kur therret xhindin e ajo permban shirk te hapur sic permend shejik Islam Ibn Tejmije ne shume libra te tij.

*Mynyra e trete ;Rruga e gjerave te ndyra*

Kjo rruge eshte njohur mes magjistareve dhe ai qe merret me te ka me vete nje grup te madh shejtanesh dhe I zbatojne  urdherat e e tij sepse ai magjistari qe ben kufer (mohim) eshte ateist.Kjo rruge perbehet si me poshte.Cohet magjistari I mallkuar vesh mbeshtjellje kurani ne kembet e tij ne formen e kepuceve e pastaj futet me ten e banje e fillon e elxon gjera pa kuptim me permbajtje kufri Brenda banjes.Pastaj del ulet ne dhomen e tij e urdheron xhindin poer ate qe do e gjen xhindet ne zbatimin e urdherave te tije te gjitha keto sepse ai mohoi Zotin madheshtor dhe u be vella me vellezerit e tij shejtane.Ai e meriton humbjen e qarte mbi te qofte mallkimi I Zotit te botrave.Kusht per kete lloj magjistari eshte qe te veproj prej gjynaheve te medha pervec atyre qe permendem si veprimi I harameve, veoprim I homseksualeve,imoralite me gra te huaja ose shrajes e Zotit ose fese e te gjitha keto I kenaqin shejtanet prej xhindeve.

*Mynyra e katerte;Rruga e pislluqeve*

Ne kete ruge mnagjistari I amllkuar shkruan sure nga suret e kuranit te nderuar me gjakun e menstruacioneve ose me pislluqe te tjera pastaj lexon gjera te pakuptimta me origjine idhujtarie e shafqet xhindi te cilin e urdheron per ate qe deshiron.e nuk mund te fshihet mohimi ne kete lloj ruge sepse talja me suret e kuranit te nderuar eshte mohim I Allahut me teper qe I shkruan me gjera te pista.Mbrohemi me allahun nga keto gjera te pista dhe kerkojme prej tij ten a e marre shpirtin me besim.amin

*Mynyra e peste;Rruga e tenkijes*

Ne ket rruge magjistari mallkimi I Allahut qofte mbi te shkruan sure nga suret e kuranit me shkronja te vecuara mbrapsht nga fundi ne fillim.Pastaj fillon te lexoje permbatje idhujtarie e shafqet xhindi te cilit I shfaq kerkesen e tij.Kjo rruge gjithashtu eshte e ndaluar bashke me shirkun dhe mohimin qe permban.

*Mynyra e gjashte ;Rruga e tenxhij ose e horoskopit*

Tek kjo rruge magjistari kerkon duke  vezhguar yjet e vecante e pastaj magjistari lexon gjera te pakuptimta me permbajtje mohimi kundrejt Zotit pastaj fillon te beje levizje te ndryshme sikur po I zbret shpirti I yllit p one te vertete ai adhuron yllin e ben sikur adhuron Zotin ekjo eshte prej llojeve te idhujtarise adhurimi I dikujt tjeter pervec Allahut.Keshtu shejtanet ia plotesojne kerkesat atij emednon magjistari se ylli e ndihmoi ate e genjejne shejtanet e I thojne se kjo magji nuk zgjidhet nese shfaqet perseri ky yll. Ka yje qe shfaqen njehere ne vit dhe ata presin shfaqen e tij pastaj fillojne ti lexojne e ti luten e yllit qe tu zgjidhe magjine.Nuk mund te fshihet dhe ne kete ruge madherimi I krijesave  dhe lutjen tek te tjere pervec Zotit dhe kjo eshte idhujtari ose shirk

*Rruga e shtate;Rruga e falltarise duke lexuar pellemben e dores*

Ne kete rruge magjistari merr nje femije te vogel qe ska arritur moshen e pjekurise me kusht te jete pa abdes pastaj ia merr pellemben e dores e vizaton nje drejtkendesh ose figure gjometrike dhe shkruan rreth tij gjera te pakuptimta dhe permbajtje idhujtarie. E shkruan net e gjitha anet e figures,pastaj vendos doren e femijes ne mes te drejtkendeshit vaj dhe lule ngjyre blu ose boje blu dhe pastaj vendos flete ne fytyren e femijes e I vendos nje kapele qe te qendroje fleta pastaj mbulohet femija I gjithi me nje rrobe te rende dhe femija shikon ne doren etij.Sigurisht ai nuk e dallon ate sepse eshte erresiree magjistari fillon te lexoje permbajtje idhujtarie e nese femija ndjen se u ndricua vedni dhe shikon nje pamje qe leviz ne doren e tije I thote magjistari femijes.
Cfare shikon? Thote femija-Shoh para meje pamjen e nje burri- thote magjistari Thuaji atij keshtu dhe keshtu dhe leviz pamja sipas kerkeses dhe ne disa raste I shfaqet pamja si engjell porn e realitet eshte shejtan prej xhindeve.Dhe ne kete rruge perdoren rruge te cilat meritojne denimin e Zotit te cilat permbjane mohim dhe idhujtari.

*Mynyra e tete;Ndjekja e gjurmeve*

Ne kete rruge I semuri kerkon disa shenja copa nga shamia ose kemisha ose cdo gje tjeter qe mban ere nga djersa e  te semurit..Pastaj lidh kete shami ne fund nyje dhe kater gisht larg nyjese kap fort me dore dhe lexon kuran per te mashtruar njerzit  dhe mbas leximit te kuranit lexon pjese idhujtarie  dhe mohimi me ze te ulet pe rte thirrur xhindet e I thote.-Nese semundja eshte shkak te xhindeve shkurtoje ate e nese eshte semundje per doctor beje ate  dhe mat me gishta copen .

*Si perfundim* 

Mashtrimi I te semurit me lexim kurani ne fillim dhe pastaj lexon pjese kufri ose shirku.Kjo per te menduar I semuri se po e sheron me kuran por ai fshehtas lexon gjera te ndaluara.

Kerkimi ndihme nga xhindet e lutja kushtuar kundrejt tyre jane te gjitha idhujtari
Xhindet genjejne shume enga ta kuptosh se ky xhind eshte I sinqerte apo genjeshtar ne keto ceshtje.kemi provuar shume magjistare endonjeher qene te sinqerte e shum ehre qene genjeshtare saqe na kane ardhe te semuret dhe kane then se I semuri kishte sy.Pasi I lexuam kuran filloi te fliste xhindi tek ai e nuk kishte sy e shume raste te tilla.

*Shenjat nga te cilat njihet magjistari
Nese gjen nje shenje te vetme tek ndonje sherues dije se ai eshte magjistar*

I kerkon te semurit emrin e nenes ,emrin e tij ose emrin ete jatit.
Merr shenja nga i semuri si rroba floke etj
Nese ther dicka nuk permend emrin e Zotit dhe lyen me gjak te semurin.
Shkruan hiroglife pakuptim
Lexon gjera me kuptim ose pakuptim.
I jep te semurit nje nuske e cila permban brenda thonj zhive shkronja ose numra te pakuptimte.
Urdheron te semurin  te vecohet prej njerzve ne shumicen erstave dhe per dyzet dite dhe kjo argumenton se xhindi qe I sehrben magjistarit eshte kristian.
I jep te semurit gjera ti gropose ne toke
I jep fleta te semurit ti djege dhe te tymoset me to.
Belbezon fjale pa kuptim
Ndonjeher magjistari e njfton te semurin per emrin e tij vendin e tij dhe problemin me te cilin erdhi .
I shkruan gjera te vecnata idhujtarie ne nje flete ose I shkruan ne krehof te bardhe dhe e urdheron te seumurin ta trese dhe ta pije
Nese meson se nje person eshte magjistar ki kujdes tek shkurja tek aid he kujto fjalen e Profetit a.s;Ksuh shkon tek fallxhori dhe beson ate qe ai thote net e vertete e ka mohuar ate qe I zbriti Muhamedit a.s (KURANIN)

----------


## Klevis2000

*Gjykimi per magjine ne sheriatin Islam*  

Tha imam maliku Allahu e meshirofte magjistari qe ben magji e kete nuk e ben pervec atij qe tha Allahu ne kuran
E ata (jehuditë) e kanë ditur se ai që (hodhi librin) e zgjodhi atë (magjinë), ai në botën tjetër nuk ka ndonjë të drejtë (në mëshirën e Zotit). Po ta dinin, ata se për ç'ka e shitën vetveten, ajo është shumë e keqe.(el bekare 102)
Shikoj qe ai qe ben kete gje te vritet tha imam Maliku.
Tha ibn Kudame e meriton magjistari vrasjen. Ekane transmetuar kete Umeri r.a nga Othmni Abdullah ibn Umeri xhundjb ibn Abdullah,xhundel ibn Koab,Kejs ibn Saad, Umer ibn Abdulazis e eshte then nga ebu hanife dhe maliku.

Tha kurtubiu se ka mendime te ndryshme te dijetareve te fikhut ne gjykimin e magjistarit me origjine musliman ndhe ate nga ehli kitabeve.Nese magjistari me origjine muslimane ben magji me fjale qe permbajne kufer(mohim ) ai vritet prej tij nuk kerkohet pendim e nuk I pranohet pendimi sepse aim und te genjeje sic fshehe imoralin qe bensepse allahu e quajti magjine kufer (mohim)  ne thenie e Tij ne kuran.
E ata të dy nuk i mësonin askujt (magjinë) para se t'i thonin: "Ne jemi vetëm sprovë, pra mos u bën i pa fé!"(El Bekare 102) kjo eshte thenie e ahmed ibn Hambelit Ebi Theur ishak dhe ebu Hanifes dhe Imam Shafiut

Tha ibn Mundher nes eburri pohon se beri magji me fjale kufri eshte detyre vrasja e tij nese nuk pendohet.Gjithashtu vritet nese fiksohet qarte ose cilesohte fjala e tij kufer.e nese fjalet qe permend kur bven magji nuk kqne permbajtje kufri nuk lejohet vrasja  e tij.E nese ndodh tek ai qe I behet magji ndonje dem atehere eshte detyre hakmarrja nje per nje.e nese eshte dicka qe ska hakmarrje per te merret shpagim net e holla.

Tha IBn kethiri thenia se magjistari eshte kafir sic transmeton nje grup prej selefeve sic jane Ahmed ibn Hambeli e disa te tjere ne thenien e Allahut
103. E sikur të kishin besuar ata dhe sikur të ishin ruajtur (prej mëkateve), po të dinin, shpërblimi prej All-llahut do të ishte shumë më i dobishëm(El-Bekare103)
Permbledhje shumica e dijetareve jane per vrasjen e magjistarit per shka te kufrit te tij dhe te keqes qe shkakton ai tek njerzit.

*Gjykimi I magjistarit kur eshte prej ehli kitabeve*

Tha ebu hanife rrahimullah magjistari vritet kurse maliku thote se nuk vritet vetem nese me magjine e tij vret atehere magjistari vritet po keshtu nese ka bere marrevshje me muslimanet dhe e thyen ate.tha shafiu nuk vritet magjistari  elhli kitabeve vetem nese vret me magjine  e tij po keshtu ka then dhe ibn kudame.

*A lejohet zgjiidhja e magjise me magji*

Tha katade I thashe Sied ibn Masejeb Nje burre nuk mund ti afrohet gruas se tij a te shkoj tek magjistari .tha ska problem se duam prej tij rregullim.nuk ndalohet ajo qe ben dobi.
Tha kurtubiu Kane mendime te ndryshme dijetaret A I kerkohet zgjidhja e magjise magjistarit.E lejoi sejid ibn Musejeb ne atom qe permendi buhariu prej tij.Keshtu tha Elmuzni Esh-Shabi;Ska problem nese mjekimi behet ne gjuhen arabe.Hasan el basri tha qe kjo gje eshte e urryer.En-Neshre eshte lloj mjekimi per ate qe mendohet se I eshte bere magji ose e ka kapur xhindi.
Tha ibn Kudame Nese ai qe zgjidh magjine me kuran dhiker dhe betime apo fjale skane problem fetar kjo lejohet por nese behet dicka nga magjia per kete ibn Hambeli nuk u pergjigj.

Tha hafidh Ibn Haxher pergjigjet me thenien e Pejgamberit a.s En-Neshre eshte nga punet e shejtanit 
Profeti a.s tregon se origjina e saj qe sshte magjia e kush do miresi me te ajo eshte miresi e kush do sherr ajo eshte sherr.tha dihet se dihet se ajo eshte dy llojesh En-neshre Thashe kjo eshte sakte qe eshte dy llojesh.
*E para*
En-nushre xhaize e kjo eshte zgjidhja e magjise me kuran Ilaci eshte dhiker sipas sheriatit
*E dyta*
Eshte En-neshre haram
Kjo eshte zgjidhja e magjise me magji kerkimi ndihme prej shejtaneve afrimi tek ato me lutje drejtuar atyre dhe kenaqa e tyre.E perkete ishte qellimi I thenies se profetit a.s qe ajo eshte prej shejtanit.E ska si lejohet kjo kur e ndaloi profeti a.s me hadithin per shkuarjen tek magjistaret dhe fallxhoret dhe e qartesoi me thenien e tij se kush shkon tek magjistari ose fallxhori dhe I beson atyre e ka mohuar ate qe I zbriti Muhamedit .as .

Tha ibn kijm En-Neshre eshte zgjidhja e magjise se atij qe eshte bere magji dhe kjo eshte dy llojesh.
Zgjidhja e magjise me magji e kjo eshte prej puneve te shejtanit.Ketu ka vlere thenia e hasan el Basritafrohet shejtani tek I semuri dhe I semuri tek shejtani me ate qe shejtani e do dhe ia prish pune e tij qe kishte bere me pare tek semuri.Psh Nje xhinde hyn tek nj person dhe pastaj I del ne enderr qe te shkoj tek magjistari I tij dhe qe te sherohet e kur shkon atje xhindi del dhe magjistari perfitoi para nga I semuri.
Zgjidhja e magjise me lexime kurani oise dua drejtuar Zotit e kjo lejohet.

*A lejohet mesimi I magjise.*

Tha Hafidh Ibn Haxher per thenin  e Allahut ne kuran.
E ata të dy nuk i mësonin askujt (magjinë) para se t'i thonin: "Ne jemi vetëm sprovë, pra mos u bën i pa fé!"(El bekare-102)
Na tregohet se mesimi I magjise eshte kufer (mohim).
Tha ibn Kudame te mesuarit e magjise dhe mesimi I saj te tjhereve eshte haram e nuk dime ndonje ndryshim te dijetareve per kete ceshtje.

Ndryshimi mes magjise dhe mrekullive te njerve te mire ose porfeteve a.s.

Tha El Mazeri ndryshimi eshte se magjia eshte thenie dhe veprim gjersa magjistari I plotesohet ajo qe do.El kerame nuk ka nevoje per keto por ndodh kur dikush I thote profeteve.Nese do te beje kete do te besoja.
Tha Hafiz ibn Haxher radakort dijetaret se magjia nuk shfaqet vetem tek nje nejri I shkatarruar dhe qe kerame mrekullia nuk shfaqet tek nje njeri I prishur.
Tha El-Hafidh gjithashtu duhet qe te dihet gjendja e atij qe I shafqet dicka e pazoknte nese eshte I kapur me sheriat me shriat dhe I largohet harameve.ajo shfaqet ne dore dikujt eshte ose mrekulli ose magji por kjo dallohet nga njeriu qe I ndodh.


*Vemendje*
Nje njeri nuk eshte magjistar nuk di nga feja nuk eshte I kapuir me synet e sheriat e mund te beje gjynahe ose bidate e shfaqen tek ai disa shenja te pazokonta dhe mund te jete bidatci ose adhues varresh.Dhe mund ti bejne shejtanet atij disa gjera te pazakonta ne mynyre qe ti hutojne dhe ti humbin ne rrugen e tyre te drejte duke I dale si zjarr ne nje varr ose duke dale si ylber per ti bere se nje toke mund te jete vend I mire dhe te tjera si keto.


Do te flasim inshallah ne kete kapitull rreth llojeve te magjise,pasojat qe ajo le te I semuri dhe per ilacin per cdo dhiker nga kurani dhe suneti.Ju kujtoj se do te gjeni ne kete kapitull dhe kapituj te tjere perdorimin e ilaceve te cilet jane caktuar ne mynyre te vecante por qe hyjne ne rregulla te pergjithshmeqe u fiksuan ne kuran dhe ne sunet.Dhe  mund te gjesh ilac nga libri I Allahut ose ajete nga sure te ndryshme dhe te gjitha keto hyjne ne thenien e Allahut.Dhe ju zbresim nga kurani ate qe eshte sherim me meshire per besimtaret(Isra 82) 

Ka dijetare qe thone se fillimi I sherimit ketu eshte shikimi shpirteror nga dyshimi shirku poshtersirat dhe ka dijetare qe thojne se sherimi eshte shpirtero dhe fizik bashke.Pastaj argumenti tjeter me I qarte eshte nga Aishe se kur profeti a.s hyri tek ajo kur po mjekonte nje grua dhe po I lexonte asaj profeti a.s tha Mjekoje ate me librin e Allahutsaktesoi albani.Nese do te shikosh mire kete hadith do te gjesh se Profeti a.s  epergjithesoi e nuk e vecoi ajete te percaktuara apo sure te vecanta.Kjo tregon se I gjithe kurani eshte sherim .Nga eksperinca shkencore qe na eshte shafqur shpesh dhe e perseritur del se kurani nuk eshte ilac vetem per magjine , kapjen nga xhindi e smira e syrit por eshte ilac dhe per semundje trupore e fizike.Disa te rinj xheloze ne fe duan qe te sjellin argument te vecanta per cdo ajet qe zgjidhet per sherim nga libri I Allahut per tja lexuar te semureve.Do tju jap atyre te rinjve kete hadith nga Ebi Seid El Hudrij I fiksuar ne sahihu buhari.Ai ishte ne nje udhetim  me nje grup sahabesh e zbriten ne nje lugine nga luginat arabe e kerkuan prej banorve te kesaj qe ti pranonin si miq por ata refuzuan.Pastaj kryetarin e kesaj lunge e pickoi gjarpri dhe erdhen tek sahabet dhe thane.A ka prej jush lexues qe sheron.u tha ebu Seidi Jam une por nuk ju ndihmoj derisa ten a jepni shperblim.Pastaj lexoi tek ai qe ishte bickuar I cili u cua si ai I cliruar nga prangat dhe u dhane atyre disa dele si shperblime kur y tkhyen tek profeti a.s Ai .as I tha Nga e dije qe eshte lexim per sherim dhe e pelqeu kete gje. 
Nga ky hadith qartesohet se Ebu Seidi nuk priti qe te degjonte ndonje tekst te vecanteqe te fliste per el fatihane qe eshte lexim per sherim. E pastaj Profeti a.s e pelqeu ate.Pejgamberi a.s vendosi rregulla te pergjithshme per cdo lexim e fiksua ne sahihun e muslimit qe disa njerez thane o derguari I allahut ne ishim qe lexonim ne kohen e injorances e profeti a.s u tha Ska problem nese leximi juaj nuk ka shirk(idhujtari)trans muslimi
Nga ky hadith  nxejrrim se leximi per sherim qofte nga kurani suneti ose ilace.

----------


## Klevis2000

*E para
Magjia e ndarjes*

Lexo ajetin 102 e sures bekare
Nga xhabiri ra.a trans se I derguari I Allahut ka thene;- me te vertete Iblisi(shejtani) vendos fronin e tij mbi uje dhe dergon grupe ne drejtime te ndryshme.Dhe me I aferti tek iblisi eshte ai qe bens proven me te madhe.Dhe vjen secili prej tyre dhe thote bera keshtu dhe keshtu.thote nuk lashe gje gjersa I futa ne sherr burrin dhe gruan e tij.Dhe iblisi e afron dhe I jep kiuroren e tij dhe I thote se eshte me I miri.
Eshte pune e magjise per te ndare dy bashkeshorte ose mbjelljen e urretjes mes dy shokeve ose dy ortakeve.

*Llojet e saj*

Ndarja mes burrit dhe nenes se tij
Ndarja mes babit dhe djalit te tij
Ndarja e dy vellezerve
Ndarja me shokun
Ndarja me ortakun e tij ne tregti
Ndarja mes burrit dhe gruas e kjo eshte me e rrezikshmja dhe e perhapura.

*Shenjat e magjise se ndarjes.*

Permbysja e gjendjes nga dashuria ne urretje ne mynre te menjehershme
Shtimi I dyshimeve midis tyre
Nuk kerkohet shkaku per dicka qe ndodh 
Shkaqet e percarjes I bejne te medha dhe nese ato jane te vogla.
Shikimi I njeri tjetrit me sy tjeter>burri e shikon gruan sit e shemtuar dhe nese ajo eshte nga grate me te bukura.N et evretet shejtani e ben pamjen e saj ne syte e burrit te shemtuar dhe te frikshme.
Ai te cilit iu be magji e urren cdo pune qe ben tjetri.
I semuri e urren vendet ku ulet tjetri dhe shikon partnerin jashte shtepise ndjehet mire e kur ai vjen ne shtepi ndjen ngushtim shpirteror ne gjoks.
Thote Ibn Kethir shkaku I ndarjes mes bashkeshorteve me magji eshte imagjinimi tek burri ose tek gruaja I nje pamjeje ose moral te keq ose gjera qe cojne ne ndarje.

*Si ndodh magjia e ndarjes*

Shkon personi tek magjistarie I kerkon atij qe te ndaje filanin e gruan e tij dhe magjistari I kerkon atij emrin e burrit per te cilin deshiron ti behet magjia emrin e nenes se tij pastaj kerkon ndonje shenje prej tij (floke kapele rroba)e pastj e ben magjine dhe e urdheron ate qe tia hedhi magjine ne dicka qe ha nose ai e pin ose nga llojet e saj e vendos ne ndonje vend ne shtepi.



*Ilaci eshte tre faza*

E para ;Te pergatitet nje ambjent besimi te sakte te nxjerri fotogarfite nga shtepia kur kryhet mjekimi gjersa net e te hyjne engjejt.ti heqi I semuri hajmalite dhe nuskat qe ka I semuri dhe ti djege.
Zbrazja e vendit nga veglat dhe muzika.
Te jete pa harame ne trup 
Ti jepen te semurit dhe familjes se tij mesime per akiden qe te lidhin zemrat me Allahun dhe jo me njerzit ose krijesat.
Percaktimi I gjendjes duke I bere disa pyetje  te semurit qe te bindesh per shenjat nese jane te gjitha ose shumica e tyre
Psh
A e shikon bashkeshoretin ndonjahere ne pamje te shemtuar?
A bini ne kundershtime midis jush per gjera te vogla?
A ndihesh e qete kur ai eshte jashte dhe kur vjen ai ndjen ngushtim ne shpirt?
A ngelet I pakenaqur nga marredheniet seksuale me bashkeshorten?
Ndonjehere ndonjeri nga bashkeshortet ka shqetesime ne gjume dhe shikon enderra te keqija?
Vazhdon me pyetje e nese gjen tek ai shenja vazhdon me mjekimin.

Merr Abdes para mjekimit e urdhero dhe te semurin te marri abdes me ty.
Nese I semuri eshte femer mos fillo mjekimin gjersa te mbulohet sipas sheriatit islam dhe duhet qe te jete dikush nga te afermit e saj present.
Thuaj La haule ue la ku-uete il-la bil-lah(ska ndryshim dhe fuqi pa ndihmen e Allahut)

*E dyta; Mjekimi*
Vendos doren tek koka e semurit dhe lexon kuran me ze.
Eudhu bil-lahi minesh-shejatnirr-rraxhim min hemzihi ue nefhihi  nefthihi Bismil-Lahirr-rrahmanirr-rrahim

  
Lexo 
Suren el fatiha
Bismil-Lahirr-rrahmanirr-rrahim
4 ajetet e par ate sures El-Bekare
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetin 102 e suren El Bekare
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetet 163-164 e sures El Bekare
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Pastaj ajetin 255 te syres El-Bekare
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Pastaj ajetin 285-286 te sures El Bekare
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetet 18-19 te sures Ali Imran
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetet 54-56 te syres El-Arafe
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetet 117-122 te syres el-Arafe (I perserit keto shume here sidomos ajetin 120 30 here)
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim . 
Ajetet 81-82 te sures Junus( e kete e perserit shume)
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetin 69 te sures Taha ( edhe kete e perserit shume)
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetin 115-118 te sures Muminun
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetet 1-10 te sures Saffate
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetet 29-32 te sures Ah-kaf 
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetet 33-36 vte sures Rrahman
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetet 21-24 te sures El Hasher
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Ajetet 1-9 te sures Xhin
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Suren ihalas
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Suren Felek
Pastaj Eudhu bil lahi minesh shejtanirr rraxhim .
Suren En-Nas 


Pas leximit te ketyre ne veshin e te semurit me ze te larte dhe tertil do te ndodhesh ne tri gjendje.
1)	mundet qe I semuri te rrezohet ne toke e te flase xhindi me gjuhen e te semurit I cili eshte future me magji ne trupin e tije punohet me ket xhind sic punohet me magjine eshte permendur kjo tek libri El-Uihaje.
Por eshte detyre ta pyesesh xhindin per disa pyetje.
Si e ke emrin?Cila eshte feja jote? E ketu punon siopas fese se xhindit dhe I shpjegon atij islamin e nese eshte musliman I qartesohet atij se ajo qe po ben eshte ne kundershtim me kuranine nuk lejohet.(kujdes shume here xhindet genjejne)
2)E pyet per vendin e magjise  port e mos besosh ate derisa ta saktesosh thenien e tij.E nese thote se magjia eshte ne filan vend dergo ta nxjerrin andej .
3)Ta pyesesh eshte vetme kjo magji apo ka dhe tjeter e nese ka tjeter kerkon qe ta tregoje .
Ndonjehere te thote xhindi se filan person eshte ai qe shkoi magjistari per te bere magjine.ne kete rast mos I beso sepse ai do te fuse armiqesi mes njerzve sepse deshira e tij eshte e refuzuar me sheriat dhe nuk I merret per baze deshmia e keqa e tij duket ne sherbimin qe I ben magjistarit sic thote allahu ne kuran 
6. O ju që keni besuar, nëse ndonjë i pandërgjegjshëm u sjell ndonjë lajm, ju shqyrtojeni mirë, ashtu që të mos e goditni ndonjë popull pa e ditur realitetin, e pastaj të pendoheni për atë që keni bërë(huxhurat-6)

E nese u lajmerove per vendin e magjise dhe e nxorre ate lexo nje nga keto ajete.
Ajetin 117-122 El Araf
Ajetin 81-92 Junus
Ajetin 69 Taha

E lexon keto ajete ne nje ene me uje ne mynyre qe pikat e ujit qe dalin nga goja te bien brenda ne ene epastaj e pie kete I semuri.Nese xhindi te ka then se I semuri e ka pi magjine atehere pyete te semurin nese ndjen dhimbje te forta ne bark.nese pohon xhindi eshte treguar I sinqerte e nese jo xhindi genjen.
Nese qartesohet sinqeriteti I xhindit te biesh dakort me te per te dale nga I semuri e mos ktheht me tek aid he ti do e prishesh magjine me lejen e Zotit.pastaj lexon ne uje ajetet e meparshme e shton net e ajetin e sures bekare  102) Secilin ajete e lexon shatet here pastaj I semuri pi nga ky uje 7 dite ne mengjes e pasdite.(kjo kur xhindi thote se I semuri ka pire magjine)
Nese xhindi thote se I semuri e shkeli magjine ose iu be atij ne shenje ose ne floke rroba etj ne kete gjendje lexon ne uje ajetet e merparshme dhe e pi I semuri dhe lahet me te jashte ujrave te kanaleve te zeza edhe e shton kete per shtate dite derisa te iki dhimbja e barkut.pastaj e urdheron xhindin te dali e mos kthehet perseri tek aid he ti marresh premtim atij e at urdherosh ate qe te dale.e kthehet I semuri mbas nje jave dhe I lexon prape kuran e nese nuk ndjen gje themi elhamdulilah(falenderimi I tokojne Allahut) qe magjia u prish e nese rrezohet I semuri praqpe xhindi eshte genjeshtar dhe nuk ka daqle.Pyete perse nuk dole e puno me butesi me te e nese pergjigjet elhamdulilah e nese nuk pergjigjet lexo Kuran ose perdor froma ndeshkimi per te(xhindin) enese nuk rrezohet I semuri e ka marrje mends hose dridhje jepi nje kasete ku eshte incizuar ajeti 255 I sures el bekare I perseritur shume shpesh.kete kasete e degjon cdo dite nga tre here per nje muaj te plote.Vjen pa nje muaji e I lexon atij e do jete sheruar inshallah net e kundert I incizon atij nje kasete me suren Safat Jasin Duhan  Xhin  e I degjon 3 ehere cdo dite gjate 2 javeve e do te sherohet me lejen e Allahut ense jo I perseritet atij degjimi I kasetes.

*E dyta* gjate leximit mundet qe I semuri te ndjeje marrje mendsh dridhje ose shkund trupin ose dhimbje koke porn e kete rast ai nuk rrezohet ne toke.ja perserit leximin ter here e nese ai  rrezohet ne toke vazhdon sin e gjendjen a paree nese praqpe nuk rrezohetpor fillon dhimbjet e dridhjet dhe dhimbja e koes pakesohet lexoi atij kuran 3ose 7 ose 9 dite do te sherohet me lejen e Zotit.
Nese nuk plotesohet sherimi vazhdon si me poshte 
Incizon ne kasete per te suren Es-Safat te plote nje here dhe ajetin kursij ose 255 te sures Bekare te perseritur ne kasete dhe e degjon 3 here ne dite
Te fali namzet me xhemat.
Pas namazit te sabahut te thote *La ilahe il-lall-llah uadehu le sherike leh lehul mulku ue lehul hamdu ue hu-ue al-la kul-li shein Kadir 100 here*  per gjate nje muaji duke e ndjekur me vemendje.Nese 10 -15 ditet e para do ti shtohet dhimbja pastaj do ti pakesohet gradualisht ne fund te muajit atehere do ti lexosh kuran dhe ska per te ndjere gje dhe inshalla magjia do jete prishur.
Ne rast qe dhimbja e shumte vazhdon deri ne fund te muajit bashke me ngushtim gjoksi ne kete rast te vije tek kenduesi I kuranit dhe ti lexosh kuran tre here ne dite e do bjeri ne toke inshalla pastaj vepro si ne gjendjen e pare qe e permendem me lart.

*E treta* Nese I semuri nuk ndejn aasgje ne kete rast e pyet ate per shenjat e nese nuk gjen shumicen e shenjave te ndodhura atehere ky I semure nuk eshte me magji.Por nese eshte I semure dhe mundesh ta bindesh qe ti lexosh kuran tre here ne dite dhe inshalla do sherohet por dhe I semuri duhet te beje dhiker dhe ta permndi allahun gjate dites sidomos duate e mengjesit dhe mbremjes.

*Gjendja pas mjekimit*

Nese Allahu e sheron ate ne duart e tua e ai e ndejn shendetin atehere falendero Allahun I cili te ndihmoi ne kete gje dhe te shtosh thjeshtesine ndaj allahut e mos jete kjo shakk per shtimin e mendjemadhesise sic thote Allahu ne kuran
7. Dhe (përkujtoni) kur Zoti juaj njoftoi bindshëm: "Nëse falënderoni, do t'ua shtoj të mirat, e nëse përbuzni, s'ka dyshim, dënimi Im është i vështirë!"(Ibrahim 7)

Mundet qe te perseritet magjia sepse shume nga magjistaret ose ato qe u bejne magji njerzve kur e shikojne se I semuri u sherua shkojne prape te magjistaret te beje prape magji e per kete detyre eshte per te semurin te beje keto gjera.
Te vazhdoje te falet rregullisht sidomos me xhemat
Te mos degjoje shume ,,kenge ose muzike
Te rrije me abdes para gjumit dhe gjate dite dhe te lexoje ajetin 255 para gjumit.
Thenia bismilah tek cdo veprim qe kryen.pas falejes se sabahut dhe akshamit te thote La ilahe il-lall-llah uadehu le sherike leh lehul mulku ue lehul hamdu ue hu-ue al-la kul-li shein Kadir 100 here
Te mos I shkoje dite pa lexuar dicka nga kurani ose te degjoje prej tij
Te shoqeroeht me besimtare
Te beje rregullisht dhikrin(lutejet) e mengjesit dhe mbremjes (shiko tek mburoja muslimanit)

*SHEMBUJ TE MJEKIMIT TE MAGJISE  SE NDARJES

 I PARI XHINDI SHUAKAN*

Ishte kjo grua qe urrente shume burrin saj dhe shenja e magjise tek ajo dukeshin hapur saqe ndiente neveri nga shtepia e burrit te saj dhe nga vete burri dhe e shihte burrin me nje pamje te frikshme sit e sihte egersire.pastaj burri I saj e coi tek nje mjek qe mjekonte dhe foli xhindi dhe tha qe erdha me ane te magjise dhe qellimi I tij ishte ndarja mes burrit dhe gruas.Mjeku e rrahu shume xhindin por ai nuk u pergjigj gjersa burri I saj qau ..Se fundi xhindi I kerkoi burrit ta ndante gruan qofte dhe njehere te vetme dhe ai keshtu beri.gruaja u sherua per nje jave dhe buri e mori prape ne shtepi.Pastaj xhindi iu kthye asaj prape e burri e solli tek mjeku.Kur I lexoi asaj kuran u rrezua ne toke dhe ndodhi ky dialog qe do ta pemdnim midis mjekut dhe xhindit;
Si e ke emrin
Tha shuakan
Thashe Cila eshte feja jote?
Tha- Kristian
I thashe -Pse hyre tek ajo?
Tha- per ti ndare mes saj dhe burrit te saj
 I thashe do te them dicka nes epranon falenderimi I takon Allahut  enese jo ti do zgjedhesh
Tha Mos e lodh veten kot se nuk dal nga ajo se ka shkuar dhe filani dhe tek filani dhe nuk mundem.
I thashe une kerkoj te dalesh prej saj.
Tha -Atehere cfare do?
I thashe dua te flas per islamin nese e pranon elhamdulilah e nese jo dhune nuk ka ne fe.pastaj I fola per islamin xhindit dhe e e pranoi.
I thashe e pranove islamin vertet apo do na mashtrosh
Tha-Ti nuk mund te me detyrosh per gje e pranova islamin nga zemra por 
I thashe Cfare?
Tani shikoj ne grumbull xhindesh mosbesimtare qe kerkojne te me kercenojne te me vrasin.
I thashe kjo eshte  thjeshte nese me qarteson se e pranove islamin nga zemra do te jap nje arme te forte qe me perdorimin e saj nuk mund te afrohet asnje prej tyre.
Tha- Ma jep tani!
I thashe jo gjersa te plotesohet kerkesa jone.
Tha cfaredo pas kesaj.
I thashe nese  pranove islamin prej plotesimit te pendimit eshte largimi nga padrejtesia e te dalesh nga kjo grua.
Tha po e pranova islamin dhe sit e largohem nga magjistari
I thashe kjo eshte e thjeshte nese bie dakort me ne per te 
Tha Po
I thashe atehere me thuaj ku eshte vendi I magjise?
Tha- ne vendin ku banon gruaja por une nuk mund ta saktesoj vendin e magjise sepse eshte nje xhind qe merret me ruajtjen e saj dhe sa e meson se u mesua vendi I saj e transferon ne nje vend tjeter.
I thashe prej sa kohesh punon per kjete magjistar.
Qe prej 10 vjetesh dhe kam hyre tek tre gra te tjera para kesaj gruaje.pastai na tregoi historine  ketyre grave.
Kur me saktesoi se ishte e sinqerte I thashe se lexo ajetin 255 te sures bekare dhe ste afrohen me shejtanet mosbesimtare.
Po tha kete e di seps egruaj e perseriste shpesh.
Pastaj I kenduam ujit kuran dhe e hudhem ne shtepi dis apika prej tij dhe keshtu me lejen e Zotit gruaja u be  mire.

*Rasti I dyte
Xhindi vendosi magjine ne jastek*

Erdhi burri dhe me tha qe kur u martova me te kemi mosmarreveshje shume dhe me urren shume.nuk duron dot nga une asnje fjale te vetme dhe deshiron ndarjen nga une.Eshte e qete kur une nuk jam ne shtepi dhe kur futem une ajo ndjen ngushtim dhe e trupi I saj ndjehet zjarr nga inati.Kur e vura te degjonte kuran iu mpine gjymtyret dhe ndjeu ngsuhtim gjoksi e dhimbje koke por nuk u rrezua.i dhashe disa kaseta me sure nga kurani dhe I thashe ti lexonte per 45 dite e pastaj te kthehej prape.pas kesaj kohe erdhi burri I saj e tha.me ndodhi dicka e cuditshme
Thashe cfare ndodhi? Tha mbasi mbaroi koha e caktuar donin te vinim tek ty por ajo u rrezua ne toke dhe foli xhindi dhe tha .Do ju lajmeroj per cdo gje vetem, mos shkoni tek mjekudhe filloi te tregoje.une erdha tek ajo me ane te magjise.nese doni te dini per sinqeritetin tim silleni ate jastek ne dhome.hapeni ate dhe do te gjeni magjine Brenda tij.dhe e hapem dhe gjetem Brenda saj nje leter me shkronja pastaj na tha qe ta djegim qe te prishet magjia une do daal nga ajo dhe nuk kthehem me tek ajo me kusht qe ti shfaqem asaj.Pas nje muaji grua u semur prape dhe  shkuan tek mjeku.kur fillova te kerkoj mbrotje tek Allahu prej shejtani u rrezua grua ne toke dhe ndodhi dialogu si me poshte.
I thashe o genjeshtar pse u ktheve perseri
Tha do te them cdo gje por vetem mos me qello.
Po une tha I genjeva ato dhe e vendosa fleten tek jastiku qe te me besonin dhe mos dilja prej saj.
I thashe atehere ua bere me hile
Me tha po cfare te bej jam I lidhur me magji
I thashe ti musliman je
Po me tha xhindi
I thashe nuk lejohet per muslimanin qe te punoje me magjistarin se kjo eshte e ndaluar dhe eshte nga gjynahet e medha.A e beson xhenetin
Po me tha .
I thashe atehere lere magjine e te shkosh me besimtaret se rruga e magjise eshte rruga e vuajtjes ne dynja dhe e xhehenemit ne ahiret 
Tha Por si behet  kur ai eshte I plotfuqishem mbi mua.
I thaseh .Po ai eshte I plotfuqishem mbi ty me kundershtimet e tua kundrejt Zotit por nese pendohesh Allahu nuk I ben rruge mbi ty.
Tha u pendova tek e Allahu e do dal e nuk do te kthehem me tek kjo.Pastaj u betua per allahun e doli pas disa kohesh erdhi burri dhe me pergezoi dhe kjo e mire ishte vetem prej Allahut te plotfuqishem qe e ka bere kuranin sherim per njerzit dhe arme kundrejt xhindeve dhe shejtaneve.

*Rasti I trete 
Gjendja e tretet qe mjekova para se te shkruaja kete liber.*

Erdhi burri I saj dhe tha.Ajo me urren e nuk do te jetoje me mua edhe pse une e dua ate.Kjo erdhi krejt parpitur.
Kur degjoi kuran u rrezua dhe ndodhi dialogue si me poshte.
A je ti musliman?
Tha Po jam musliman.
I thashe Pse hyre tek kjo grua?
Me tha Erdha nga rruga e magjise me nje shihse parfumi qe kishte ajo.Kisha nje fare kohe qe e e ndiqja dhe kur gjeta rastin hyra tek ajo(Eshte detyre tju terheq vemendjen se magjistari e dergon xhindin tek ai qe I behet magji e xhindi e ndjek ate qe I behet magjia gjersa gjen rastin e futet.
Rastet e futjes se xhindit jane kater
1)Frika e madhe
2) nevrikosja e madhe
3)Mospermendja e Zotit
4)Ndjekja e psheve dhe e deshirave ne kundershtim me fene.
Nese njeriu eshte nga keto gjendje mundet ti futet xhindi tek ai por dhe nese eshte nje nga tre gjendjet por kujton Zotin nuk mundet xhindi te hyje tek ai person.Sic kane then shume xhinde qe kane qene te sinqerte nese njeriu ne castin qe xhindi do te hyje tek ai kujton Zotin atehere xhindi digjet dhe casti I hyrjes se xhindit ne trupin e njeriut  eshte me I veshtiri cast ne jeten e xhindit.
Tha xhindi-Kjo grua eshte  mejre dhe e mire.
I thashe atehere dil prej saj si bindje ndaj Zotit e emos u kthe me tek ajo.
Tha me kusht qe te ndaje burrin.
I thashe Kushti jot nuk pranohet ose do te dales hose do te demtojme.
Tha prit do dal.dhe doli dhe falenderimi I takon allahut e nuk ka force pervec forces se Tij.Pastaj u qartesua burri qe fjala e xhindit se filanja e beri magjine eshte e papranueshme dhe se xhindet genjejne qe te ndajne njerzit e kije frike Zotin e mos I beso fjaleve te tyre dhe magjistarit.

*Rasti katert
Xhindi donte te hynte tek mjeku*  

Ma solli burri I saj e me kujtoi qe gruaja e tij e urrnete shume dhe qetesohej kur ai nuk ndodhej ne shtepi.Kur e pieta per shanjat mu qartesua se asaj I kishin bere magji per ndarje.Kur degjoi kendimin e kuranit u rrezua ne toke dhe foli xhindi me gojen e saj si me poshte.
Mjaft se me dogje.
I thashe si e ke emrin?
Nuk ta tregoj emrin me tha.
I thashe Kush eshte feja jote?
Tha islami.
I thashe a lejohet per muslimanin te ndeshkoje muslimanet.
Tha Une e dua ate e nuk e ndeshkoj por dua qe te largohet prej burrit te saj.
I thashe do tin dash at ate dy?
Me tha Po.

I thashe nuk te lejohet kjo dil prej saj si bindje ndaj Allahut.
Tha Jo  une e dua ate.
I thashe Ajo te urren ty.
Tha jo ajo me do mua.
I thashe genjen! Ajo te urren ty dhe erdhi ketu qe te nxjerre prej trupit te saj.
Tha Nuk dal.Thashe do te djeg me kuran me ndihmen dhe forcen e Allahut.
Pastaj I lexove ajete nga kurani dhe bertiti.
I thashe dil.
Po do dal me kusht tha.
I thashe kush eshte kushti?
Te dal prej saj e te hyj tek ti.
I thashe Ska problem dil prej saj dhe hyj tek une nese mundesh.Ndejti disa momente dhe filloi te qaje.
I thashe cfare te bent e qash?
Me tha-Sepse sot ne mengjes the  La ilahe il-lall-llah uadehu le sherike leh lehul mulku ue lehul hamdu ue hu-ue al-la kul-li shein Kadir 100 here.
I thashe te verteten ka then I derguari I Allahut se kush thote 100 here ne dite kete ka shperblim sikur liroi 10 rober I shkruhen 100 te mira dhe fshihen 100 te keqija dhe eshte I mbrojtur nga shejtani ate dite gjersa te ngryeset  dhe nuk vjen burre me I mire tek Allahu pervec atij qe ia kalon ketij.
Pastaj I thashe te dilte prej saj.U betua qe nuk do te futej me dhe miresia I takon vetem Allahut.

----------


## Klevis2000

*E dyta magjia e dashurise*


Thote profeti .as  me te vertete Erreika dhe hajmalite dhe tiutele eshte idhujtari.Thote Ibn Kethiri eT-Tutele eshte ajo qe ben gruaja te doje burrin e saj me ane te magjise qe profeti .a s e quajti idhujtari ose shirk per shkak tebesimit qe kjo magji ndryshon ate qe caktoi Zoti.Dua tju terheq vemendjen se Erreika  permendet ne hadithin e siperm eshte ajo qe behet nga ndihma e xhindeve e shejtaneve qe hyjne ne idhujtari ndersa leximi me kuran lutje dhiker ose permendje te Zotit jane te lejuar sipas islamit nga gjithe dijetaret e tij .

*Shenjat e magjise se dashurise*
Dashuri e tepruar
Deshire e madhe per shtimin e marredhenieve seksuale
Nuk qendron dot pa te
Gezohet shume kur e shikon ate
Burri I bindet qorrazi per cdo gje

*Si ndodh magjia e dashurise*

Shume here ndodh percarje midis burrit dhe gruas por menjehere grate kthehen ne gjendje te zakonshme.Ka gra qe nuk durojne keto gjera dhe shpejtojne tek magjistaret qe te bejne magji e te fusin dashuri midis burrave te tyre.Kjo eshte prej mohimit ose pakesimit te fese dhe injorances qe kane keto gra sepse kjo eshte e ndaluar dhe nuk lehohet .Kerkon magjistari prej tyre shenje nga burri me ksuht qe ti vije era e djerses pra mos jete lare pastaj e merr e fryn ne to e lidh dhe kendon tek ajo fjale magjie dhe e urdheron gruan ta groposi ne ndonje vend  te shkrete ose I ben magji ne uje ose ne ushqim e me e forte eshte me gjera te qelbura ose me gjakun e menstruacioneve.Pastaj e urdheron ate ta vendosi bruit ne ushqim pije ose parfumin e tij.

*Ndonjehere ndodh edhe keshtu*

Ndonjeher semuret burri per shka te ksaj magjie 
Ndonjehere magjia kthehet net e kundertburri urren gruan e tij ose do grate e tjera si rezultat I injorances se shume magjistareve.
Ndonjeher gruaja I ben magji qe burri te urreje cdo grua dhe te doje vetem kete dhe shfaqet tek burri urrejtja e tij ndaj nenes moteres e grave te tjera.
Ndonjehere burri urren cdo grua dhe gruan e tij dhe e ndan.

*Shkaqet e magjise se dashuirise*

Ndodhja e percarjes se bashkeshorteve
Gruaja lakmon pasurine  burrit sidomos kur ai eshte I pasur
Ndjenja e gruas se burri do martohet me dike tjeter ose do te tradhetoje.

*Magjia e lejuar*

Kete keshille ja prezantojme gruas muslimane.keshilla eshte qe ajo ta magjpsi burrin e saj me ate qe ja lejoi sheriati dhe Allahu.Keshtu gruaja duhet qe zbukurimet e saj ta beje vetem para burrit te vet e mos ti bjeri atij ne sy kur eshte e parregulluar e mos ndjej ai dicka tek ajo te padeshiruar e te ndjej tek ajo ere te kendshme buzeqeshje,fjale te embla,lidhje te mira,ruatje te pasurise te nderit kundejsen ndaj tij dhe femijeve dhe te kete kujdes ne kundershtimet ndaj tij dhe kundershtimet ndaj Allahut.ne kohen e sotme gjen kundershtime te shumta ne kete ceshtje.Shikon grate sot se kur adlin zbukurohen mire sikur te ishte ne ditne  e pare te marteses e kur kthen ne shtepi I largojne zbukurimet e tyre  e I vendosin neper sirtare.Dhe burri I shkrete qe ia blen keto zbukurime e ka te ndaluar ti shikoje ato e te kenaqet me to ne trupin e saj.Ajo I rri burrit ne shtepi vetem me roba shtepie dhe vjen prej saj era guxhine ose rroba.nese llogjikon gruaja do ta kuptoje qe burri I saj ka me shume te drejte per ato bukuri.E nese del burri ne pune shpejto qe te mbarosh punet e shtepise e pastaj lahu e rregullohu dhe prite ateE.E nese erdhi nga puna shikon para tij gruan e bukur ushqimin te gatshme shtepine  paster do te doje me shume te rrije ne shtepin e tij dhe afer saj.Kurse kur gruaja e tij nuk zbukurohet atehere grate e botes I duken me te bukura dhe rri gjithe diten e naten neper klube .Pra kjo eshte magjia e lejuar.Ne vecanti qellimin eben per hire te Allahut ne zbukurimin per burrin ndihmen e tij per largimin nga shikimi ne haram .Prandaj llogjikoi keto fjale se jane te cmuara.


*Mjekimi I magjise se dashurise*

I lexon te semurit lexim nga kurani qe permendem me pare tek mjekimi I magjise se ndarjes.Faza e dyte duke hequr nga rradhitja ajetin 102 te sures El-Bekare e vendos Ajetet 14-16 te sures  Tekathur 
Ne shumicen e rasteve I semuri nuk rrezohet ne toke por ndien mpirje te gjymyreve ose dhimbje koke ose ngushtim gjoksi ose dhimbje te forta ne bark.vecanerisht kur magjine  e ka pire ose do te vjelle kur ndien dhimbje barku dick ate verdhe ose te kuqe ose te zeze atehere magjia eshte prishur dhe falenderimi I tak0on Allahut ene te kunderten nese nuk e vjell I kendon nje ene me uje dhe te pije nga ky uje tre jave ose me shume gjersa te prishet magjia .Keto ajane ajetet
Ajetet81-82 te sures Junus
Ajetet117-122 te sures el Araf
Ajeti 69 te sures Taha
Ajeti 255 te sures bekare
I lexon keto ne uje  dhe ti ije personi ujin derisa te sherohet.


*Shembujt te mjekimit te magjise se dashurise

Gruaj terhiqte burrin pas vetes*

Me erdhi ky burre e me tha qe ishte normal me gruan e tij e qe prej nje muaji po bej gjera te cuditshme e te huaja.
Thote-Nuk duroj dot pa gruan time asnje cast saqe kur jam ne pune mendoj shume per te e kur kthehem ne shtepi para cdo gjeje dua te shikoj ate.kur jam ulur me miqte e mi I le ata kohe pas kohe e shkoj te shikoj ate ne shtepi.kam xhelozi per te sa ska me shume.Kam shtauar marredhniet me te .Nese hyn ne guzhine hyj pas saj kur fshin  ajo shtepine edhe une shkoj pas saj.Nuk po kuptoj se cfare po me ndodh nese me kerkon dicka ia ploteosj dhe e zbatoj ate.Pastaj I lexova ne uje nga kurani dhe urdherova te pije dhe te lahet me te per 3 jave e pastaj te kthehet por pa e ditur gruaja per kete.Pas disa kohe u kthye e me tha qe gjerat me lehtesuan por nuk mbruan plotesisht.I perserita atij ilacin dhe falenderimi I takon Allahut dhe ska force tjeter pervec Tij dhe u be shume mire.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Magjia e imagjinimit

Ajeti 115-122 el Araf* 

115. Ata (magjistarët) thanë: "O Musa, (zgjidh) ose do të hedhish ti, ose ne po hedhim?" 
116. Ai (Musai) tha: "Hidhni ju"! E kur hodhën ata (shkopinj e litarë), magjepsën sytë e njerëzve, i frikësuan ata dhe sollën një magji të madhe. 
117. E Ne e frymëzuam Musain (duke i thënë): "Hidhe shkopin tënd!" Kur qe, ai gëlltiste atë që kishin magjepsur. 
118. Atëherë u dëshmua e vërteta dhe u zhduk ajo që kishin përgatitur. 
119. Aty u mundën ata (magjistarët dhe faraoni) dhe u kthyen të poshtëruar. 
120. E magjistarët u hodhën (u përulën) në sexhde. 
121. Dhe thanë: "Ne i besuam Zotit të gjithësisë, 
122. Zotit të Musait dhe të Harunit!"

*Ajetet 65-66 te syres Taha*
65. Ata thanë: "O Musa, do të hedhësh ti apo ne po hedhim të parët?" 
66. Ai (Musai) tha: "Jo, hidhni ju!" Kur ja, atij iu duk se nga ajo magji e tyre litarët dhe shkopinjtë lëviznin (si gjarpërinj).

*Shenjat e magjise se imagjinates*

Shikon njeriu nje gje te palevizshme sikur leviz dhe ate qe leviz sikur nuk leviz
E shikon te voglin te mad hose te madhin te voge;
Shikon gjerat sic jane net e vertet si njerez qe pane litarin se gjerperinj ose ngritje sendesh ne ajer etj si keto.

*Si ndodh magjia e imagjinimit?*

Magjistari merr dicak qe njerzit e shohin e pastaj lexon kenime me kuptime idhujtarie e pastaj e ndihmojne xhindet qe te beje kete magji dhe ti duket njerzve se dciak po ecen ose po leviz.
Me tregoi dikush qe pa magjistarin qe vendosi nje veze pastaje beri vezen te rrotullohej me shpejtesi.Nje tjeter tha se pa nje magjistar qe mori dy gure e pastaj I beri qe keto guret te perplaseshin vete me njeri tjeterin sikur deshte.Keto te gjitha I perdor magjistari ose ti marr njerzve pasurine ose te tregoje se eshte professional e I cuditshme e ka fuqi mbinatyrore.e keto maggji magjistari e fut dhe ne ndonje magji tjeter si psh magjine ndrjes e ben burrin te shemtuar ne syte e gruas ose anasjelltas.

*Prishja e magjise se imagjinimit me cdo gje qe largon shejatnet prej xhindeve.*
Kendimi I ezanit
Leximi I ajetit 255 te sures ElBekare
Permendja e duave qe largojune shejtanin dhe qenbdrimi me abdes>nes ei ben keto dhe nuk prishet magjia atehere kjo eshte numer shpejtesie e shkathesise se duarve e jo magji.

*Shembuj e prishjes se magjise se imagjinimit*  

Magjistari e bente kuraninte rrotullohej.Ishte nje magjistar ne nje fshat e e merrte kuranin e lidhte me nje fije e thoshte para njerzve rrotullohu majtas ose djathtas dhe kjo gje ndodhte.e pane njerzit dhe filluan ti besonon jo si magjistar vecanerisht pse ai kete gje e bente me kuranin sepse qe perhapur tek ato qe shejtanet nuk I afrohen  kuranit ta prekin.Kur degjova kete shkova une dhe nje djale I ri e kam qene ne ate kohe ne shkollen e mesme .E sfidova ate qe e bente kete veper me kuranin e njerzit u cuditen.e mori fijen e lidhi prape.E mora shokun tim e I thashe qe uli prane atij dhe lexoi kuran ajetin 255 te sures el bekare .Edxhe une u ula ne anen tjeter filluam te lexonim me vete e njerzit u ulen..Ne ate kohe burri po ndejnte shqetesim dhe mezi po mundohej ta bente kete veper qe me pare e kishte bere dhe turperoi Allahu ne syte e te gjitheve sepse ky jobesimtar I bente magji njerzve duke u tallur me librin e Allahut e keshtu shejtanet I mashtronin njerzit duke e luajtur kuranin.Por llahu e ka prure librin e tij per ta praktikuar njerzit dhe me leximin e tij ti mposhte magjistaret dhe mosbesuesit.

----------


## Klevis2000

*E katerta magjia e cmendurise*

Nga harixhe ibn Salt tran e ky nga xhahi I tij qe shkoi tek pejgamberi a.s dhe pranoi Islamin e kthye tek populli I tij , shkoi nje burre I lidhur me hekra e at ate familjes I thane na thane se shoku juaj erdhi me miresi .A keni ndonje gje qe ta mjekoni kete?i lexova atij El Fatihane dhe e sheroi Allahu e me dhane 100 dele.E shkova tek pejgamberi .as e I thashe .E profeti .as me tha se a the dicka tjeter pervec El Fatihase .I thashe JO. Me tha merri ato se ti nuk hengrenga kendimi me kuran por ti hengre nga kendimi me hallall ( dhe se dhurata lejohet)Ne nje transmetim tjeter I lexoi El-Fatihane tre dite mengjes e mbremje.

*Shenjat  e magjise se cmendurise*

Humbet mendjen gjithmone dhe ka harrese te forte
Flat fjale te palidhura
Ngre shikimin lart ne qiell (si ai qe eshte ne prag te vdekjes)
Nuk mund te qendroje ne nje vend
Nuk mund te punoje ne nje pune
Mosdhenia e perparesi paraqitjes se jashtme
E ne raste niset e cen pa e ditur se ku.

*Si ndodh kjo magji*

Xhidni punon me magjistarin e hyn tek personi si semure dhe perqendrohet ne trurin e tij sic e urdheron magjistari.Pastaj ushtron presion ne boten e tij te trurit sidomos ne sitemin te mendimit dhe kujteses ose vepron me to me raste .keshtu shfaqen shenja tek I semuri.

*Mjekimi kesaj magjie*

I lexohen  kendimet qe permendem tek magjite e meparshme
Nese rrezohet ne toke punon me te sikur e qartesuam me pare .nese nuk rrezohet I perserit kendimin tre here ose me shume e nese prape nuk rrezohet I jep nje kasete me suret e  e kendimit qe permendem tek magjia e ndarjes ose me ekto sure.
Sure Elbekare Hud El hixhr Es-Safat Kaf ,Rrahman, El Mulk, el Xhin, el Eala, El Humeze, El Kafirun El-Felak , En-Nas duke pas kujdes se I semuri do te ndjej ngushtim te forte mund te rrezohet gjate kesaj kohe e te flasi xhindi e mundet ti shtohen dhimbjet per 15 dite pastaj qetesohen gradualisht gjer ne fund te muajit e behet normal e pastaj I lexon kendimin vetem qe te bindesh.
Gjate mjekimit I semuri mos marre preparate mjeksore qetesuese se e demtojne.
Gjate mjekimit ska problem nese xhindi nuk bindet e godet me goditje elektrike e kjo gje e shpejton sherimin.
Mundet qe koha e sherimit te pakesohet nga nje muaj e mund te shkoje gjer n etre mua ose me shume .
Gjate kohes se mjekimit I semuri duhet te largohet nga kundershtimet e e vogla dhe te medha te shriatit si degjimi I muzikes pirja duhanit mosdhenia rendesi faljes.
Nese I semuri ndien dhimbje barku kjo argumneton se magjine e ka pire ose e ka ngrene.Atehere I lexohen atij keto sure ne uje dhe I jepet te pije e prishet magjia qe gjendet ne barkun e tij ose e vjal ate.

*Shembuj te mjekimit te kesaj magjie* 

Me erdhi nje grup burrash qe shoqeronin nje djalosh te lidhur me pranga e kur me pa mua vrapoi e I keputi prangat.u versulen burrat dhe e perlasen ne toke e fillova ti lexoj kuran.Por sa here qe I lexoja me peshtynte ne fytyre  .Se fundi I dhashe nje skasete me kuran qe ta degjonte per 45 dite e pastaj vinte tek une.Pas asaj kohe erdhi tek une dhe kishte nje force te plote mendore e me kerkoi falje se cfare ndodhi me pare.edhe pse ai nuk e dinte se kush ebente ate.Kur I lexova kendimin e dyte nuk iu shfaq asgje e doli me shendet te plote e falenderimi I takon Allahut.Pastaj me pyeti a duhet te jepte sadak ose te agjeronte si shenje falenderimi kundrejt Allahut I thashe nuk ke detyre por nese deshiron mund ti besh si shenje falenderimi ndaj Allahut.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Magjia e dembelizmit


Shenjat e magjise se dembelizmit*

 Deshire e plote per te qendruar vetem
Vecimi plote
Te folurit te pakte
Urretja e grupoeve te njerzve
Humbet vemendjen shume here
Dhimbje koke te perhershme
Qetesi dembelizem I madh

*Si ndodh magjia e dembelizmit*

Magjistari urdheron xhidnin tek personi qe do te beht magjia qe ti perqendrohet ne sistemin nervor ose ne tru .Xhindi ben ate qe I thueht siopas mundesive e shfaqen shenjat tek I semuri sipas forces ose dobesise se xhindit qe punon per kete magji.

*Mjekimi I semundjes se dembelizmit*

I lexon kuran sin e rastet e meparshme
Nese rrezohet ne toke urdheroje  te qendroje Brenda tij 
Nese nuk rrezohet I incizon kuran atij ne shirti keto sure
*El fatiha El Beakre Ali Imran Jasin Es-Safat Ed-Duhan Edh-Dharijat El-Hasher El-Mearixh el-gashije Ez-zelzele El Karia El Falek En Nas*I incizon me tre kaseta  e degjon te aprin ne mengjes te dytin ne ikindi te tretin para gjumit pergjat 45diteve 
Kur te mbaroje koha inshalla do te jete sheruar plotesisht.
Largohet I semuri nga marrja e preparative mjeksore qetesuese.
Nese I semuri ndien dhimbje barku I kendon kuran ne uje dhe e pi gjate kohes se mjekimit.
Nese ndjen dhimbje te perhershme te kokes I lexon ne uje ajetet e kendimit te kuranit dhe lahet me te per tri dite (jo ne banjo ose vende te kanaleve te ujerave te zeza per shkak se ne uje jane kenduar ajete kurani) gjate kohes se mjekimit me kusht qe ketij uji mos I shtoje uje dhe mos e zije ujin dhe te lahet ne nje vend te paste rose ujin e derdhur ta hudhi j one banjo porn e rruge ose ne ndonje vend tjeter te paster.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Magjia heuatatif*

Shenja te kesaj magjie 
Endrra te keqija te frikshme
Shikon ne enderr sikur dikush e therret
Kur eshte zgjuar degjon zera qe I flasin por nuk shikon person
Shtim I vesveseve 
Shtimi I dyshimeve tek shoket dhe njerzit e dashur
Shikon enderr sikur bie nga ndonje vend I larte
Shikon ne ender kafshe qe endjekin pas qe ta hane .

*Si ndodh kjo magji*

Dergon magjistari xhindin tek personi kur eshte zgjuar ose ne gjume  xhindi merr pamje te kafsheve te egra qe I versulen atij ose kur eshte zgjuar I flet atij me zera personash qe I semuri I njeh ose I del me pmaje te njerzve te vdekur te aferm pastaj eben qe te deshoje tek te afermit dhe te largetit.shenjat ndryshojne sipas forces se magjise ose dobesise.Mund te shtohen shenjat gjersa te behet budalla e mund te dobesohen sa te kete vetemn dyshime dhe vesvese.

*mjekimi I kesaj magjie*  

I lexon kendimin e kuranit qe permendem me pare.
Nese rrezohet ne toke e mjekon sic permendem me pare.
Nese nuk rrezohet  I thua te bej keto gjera
Te lahet para se te fleje te jete me abdes te lexoje ajetin 255 te sures El Bekare.
Berja e lutjeve te gjumit (shiko tek libri mburoja muslimanit.)
Leximi I sures Es-Safat ne mengjes e syres Duhan para gjumit dhe degjimi I tyre.
Leximi I sures El Bekare cdo tre dite ose degjimi I saj
Te thote ne mengjes Hasbij-Allahu la ilahe il-la hu-ue alejhi teuekeltu ue rab-bul arshil Adhijm(Me mjafton Allahu ska te adhurar tjeter pervec tij atij I mbeshtem dhe ai eshte Zoti I arshit madheshtor) shtate here
Leximi para gjumit I dy ajeteve te fundit te sures El bekare 
Degjo me kasete suret Fusilet el-feth, El xhin .E degjon kete 3 here ne dite >Keto gjera ti beje per nje muaj dhe inshalla ka per tu sheruar.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Magjia e semundjes

Shenjat e saj*  

Dhimbja e perhershme e ndonje pjese te trupit.
Rrezimi ne toke I herepashershem pa mundur te ngrihet  si shkak I bllokimit te damareve.
Paralizmi I ndonje pjese te trupit.
Paralizmi I gjithe trupi
Mosfuskionimi I njeres prej shqisave.

Duhet pasur kujdes se disa prej ketyre shenjave ngjane me shenjat e semundjeve trupore e plotesohet dallimi mes tyre me leximin e kuranit tek I semuri.Nese I semuri ndejn gjate degjimit marrje mendsh mpirje ose dhimbje ose dridhje te gjymtyreve ose cdo ndryshim trupi atehere I semuri eshte sic thame ne magjine e semundjes e net e kunderten kjo eshte semundje trupore e kurahet tek mjeku specialist.

*Si plotesohet kjo magji*

Dihet qe truri eshte qendr kryesore e trupit te njeriut ne cdo shqise nga shqisat e trupit ka qendren e saj ne tru.Nese afron gishtin ne zjarr gishti dergon sinjal tregues te shpejte ne qendren ndjesore ne tru dhe nga kjo qender vijne urdherat per largimin e shpejte nga vendi I rrezikut e dora largohet prej zjarri.e gjithe kjo plotesohet ne nje pjese te sekondes
 ky eshte krijimi I Allahut e me tregoni se ckrijuan te tjeret pervecse Allahut
Nese e kap magjia njeriun perqendrohet xhindi ne tru ne qendren   sipas magjise qe I behet psh ne qendren e degjim shikimit os edores ose kembes dhe keshtu pjesa e trupit ndodhet net re gjendje.

Xhindi ndalon plotesisht fuksionimin e saj me percaktimin e Zotit sinjalet qe te mberijne ne trupin epersonit e pjesa trupit e pjesa e trupit shkatarohet nga puna e saj.i semuri beht qorr ose memec ose shurdh ose paralyze e pjeseve te ndryshme.
2)	xhindi me percaktimin e Zotit here lejon e here se lejon mberritjen e sinjaleve e pjeset etrupit punojne e here spunojne.
3)	Ose xhindi e ben trurin te japi urdhera te njepasnjeshme pa shkak dhe I ngrin pjese te trupit.Njeriu nuk mund te levizi  dhe nese nuk eshte I paralizuar.
4)	Por pa lejen e llahut me ate askujt nuk mund ti bejne dem sure el bekare 102) Allahu e fiksoi ne kuran se demin e qarte magjistari e bent e semurit por kjo varet ne deshiren e Allahut ecila ka lidhje me shkaqet qe shumica e njerzve nuk I kryejne si falja lutjet e mengjesit dhe mbremjes e te keqiat qe njerzit veprojne dhe allahu I sprovon me keto pasoja.
Disa doktorre nuk I besojne keto gjera por kur I poane me syte e tyre nuk I nbgeli tjeter vetem se te besonin e te dorezoheshin  ceshtjes se Allahut te lartesuar.Nje here me erdhi nje doctor e tha nje rast te mahnitshem  .e po me thoshte .erdhi nje burre me djalin e tij te paralelizuar qe smund te levizte e kur e vizitova mesova se eshte prekur nga nje semundje ne shtyllen kurrizore e kjo sipas doktorreve nuk sherohej as me operacion e as me ilace.Pas disa ditesh erdhi po ky burre tek une dhe e pieta per djalin dhe me tha qe ecen dhe luan siper murit.e pieta tek kush e sherove ate.Tha tek Uehidi.tha doktori Erdha te di se si e mjekove kete te semure .I thashe I lexova disa ajete nga kurani pastaj I lexova disa ajete tek vaji hab-batu Seuda dhe e urdherova te lynte pjeset e e paralizuara dhe Elhamdulilah u sherua.

*Mjekimi I magjise se semundjes*

I lexon atij kendimin e kuranit qe permendem me pare nese rrezohet e mjekon si me pare nese nuk rrezohet atehere I thua te degjoje suret.El Fatiha ajetin 255 tre sures Bekare Suren Ed Duhane Suren el xhin e suret te shkurtera dhe tre suret e fundit IHlas Felek dhe En nas 
I degjon keto tre here ne dite
I lexon po keto ne vaj ulliri ose vaj habbedu soda dhe ia jep ti pij ose te ferkoj ballin e tij mengjes e mbremje dhe pjesen e dhimbjes .
Kendimi eshte El Fatihaja 
Surja Ihlas Felek dhe En-Nas
Ue nunezilulu minel kurani ma hue shifaun ue rahmetul-li muminine shtate here.
Pastaj bismilahi erkike uallahu jeshfike min kul-li dain judhik ue min kul-li nefsin ue anjnin hasidin.Allahu jeshfik Allahume raben nas idhhebil bese ue shfij entesh shifaen la jugadiru sekamen 
vazhdo me keto per 40 dite e mbaron semundja nese jo I lexon kuran perseri pastaj I jep te veproje te njetat gjerqa per nje kohe tjeter perseri si  ta shikosh gjendjen.

*Shembuj te sherimit te kesja magjie 

Vajza qe nuk fliste*

Ma solli babi I saj e vellai I saj e ajo heshte e nuk fliste.Nuk mund te hapte gojen e as  per ushqim .O Zot ja hapnin gojen me force  ei jepnin lengje per te pire ose qumesht.thane eshte ne gjendje te tille prej 45 ditesh.Ku rdegjoi kuranin foli Elhamdulilahi rab-bil alemin.

*Xhindi qe kapi kemben e nje gruaje*

 Tha se ndjente dhimbje te forte ne kembe e thashe .Deshiroj te jete reomatizem.Por I thashe ti lexoj kuran te vecante se smund te ecte vecse me veshtirsi.Kur degjoi El fatihane u rrezua e foli xhindi e me tha qe kish kapur kemben e saj dhe e urdherova te dilte si bindje ndaj allahut e u cua gruaja dhe eci .Falenderimet I takojne Allahut  per cdo gjendje.

*Fytyra e tij e shtremberuar per shkak te xhindit*  

Erdhi tek une nje burre e fytyren e kishte te shtremberuar nga krahu I djathte e shtremberimi ishte I qarte.Kur I lexova kuran foli xhindi e tha. Ai me demtoi mua(ndoshta me uje te nxehte).Ja mbusha mendjen se nuk e kishte pare ate dhe kjo gje ishte haram per xhindin.Patsaj e urdherova per mire dhe ndalova per nga e keqa e u pergjigj dhe doli prej trupit te tij Elhamdulilah u cua buri pasi ju drejtua goja dhe falenderoi Zotin.

*Vajza qe smund ta mjekonin doktoret*

Erdhi babi I saj e tha .Vajza ime u godit nga nje  e keqe .humbi ndejnjat e qe prej dy muajve vazhdon te jete ne kete gjendje (kome) por ajo degjon e nuk mund te flase nuk ha e as nuk pi e nuk leviz nga vendi fare me trupin e saj.Tani e kam ne gjume ne spital.Nje nga doktorret me tha se te gjitha vizitat nuk tregonin gje e ata nuk dinin se cfare kishte.I hapen  nje vrime ne gryke per ta ushqyer e te marri fryme e I futem nje tub e te jetonte ditet e saj  qe kishin mbetur ne krevat ne ate gjendjeu thashe te shkoi tek ajo e me dhane leje nga spitali per te hyre ne kohen qe nuk kishte te vizita tek e semura.e gjeta ne nje gjendje qe nuk e di kush prevec Zotit sa sa te keqe e dobet qe smund te fliste pervec kokes qe levizte pak e shikonte e degjonte.E pieta per disa shenja dhe tundi koken ne shenje mohimi e nuk e dija cfare kishte.Shkuam te falim akshmin dhe beme lutje per te e kur kthyem I vendosa doren ne koken e saj e I kendova suren El felek dhe duane me numer 5 tek lutjet qe do japim me vone dhe vajza foli me miresin e Allahut.Bbai dhe vellezerit qanin nga gezimi e babi u cu ate me puthte koken e I thashe mos me beso mua per besoji Zotit dhe sherimi erdhi nga kurani e jo nga mua une jam rob prej roberve te allahut.Dhe po ashtu vajza falenderoi Zotin .

*Xhindi tregoi vendin e magjise*

Erdhi tek une nje djalosh I semure I lexova kuran e foli xhindi e tha qe ishte future me magji .pastaj me tregoi magjistarin qe I kish bere magji e me tregoi vendin e magjise qe ishte ne pragun e deres se shtepise e urdherova xhindin te dilte dhe ai dilte.Pastaj familja e ketij djaloshi shkoi tek vendi I permendur e germuan e gjeten magjine e prishen magjine dhe e dogjen.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Magjia e gjakderdhjes

Si ndodh magjia e gjakderdhjes?*

Ky lloj eshte magji qe ndodh vetem tek grate.magjistari I jep detyre xhindit te shkoje gruaja qe do ti behet magji e te merret me gjakderdhjen tek ajo .Hyn xhindi ne trupin e gruas e ecen neper damaret e gjakut sikurse thote profeti .as Ecen shejtani tek biri I ademit nepermjet eneve te gjakut
Nese xhindi mberrin ne damarin e duhur ne miter vrapon net e e damari nxjerr gjak.thote profeti .as kur e pyeti hanime vajza e xhaxhit per istihade(gjaku jashte menstrucionit) ajo eshte eshte tronditje nga tronditje e shejtanit ne nje transmetim tjeter Ai eshte dammar e nuk eshte prej menstruacioneve.Shihet ne dy hadithete se istihade (gjakderdhja jashte menstruacioneve) eshte tronditje prej shejtanit nga damret qe kalojne ne miter.

*Cfare eshte magjia e gjakderdhjes?*

Eshte ajo qe dijetaret e fikhut e quajne istihade dhe doktorte e quajne En-Narijf .thote ibn Kethiri istihade eshte vazhdimi I daljes se gjakut tek gruaja pas diteve te zakonshme te menstruacioneve.e vazhdon gjqakderdhja me muaj e sasia e gjakut mund te jete e paket ose e shumte.

*Mjekimi I magjise se gjakderdhjes*

I lexon ne uje kuran dhe pi dhe lahet me te tre dite dhe nderpritet gjaku me lejen e Allahut.Nese nuk nderpritet shkruan ajetin ne nje soje te paster dhe e tret ne uje ose I kendoj ujit kuran dhe pi  gjate dy javeve ose tre e nderp[ritet gjakderdhja me lejen e Zotit.

*Shembull I mjekimit te kesaj magjie*

Erdhi nje grua me te afermin qe kishte gjakderdhje te forte dhe I lexove kuran dhe I dhashe nje kaset me kuran dhe per disa dite u nderpre gjaku.Persa I perket shkruarjes se ajeteve te kuranit dhe tertejes se tyre ne uje per pirje jep fetva sheik ibn Tejmija.Ai thote lejohet ti shkruhet atij qe ehste goditur dicka nga libri I Allahut dhe permendi nje midad te lejuar te lahet dhe te pije prej tij e saktesoi ahmedi dhe te tjeret .Kujdes jo nuskat me kuran por tretja e tij ne uje.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Magjia e prishjes se marteses

Si plotesohet magjia e prishjes se marteses?*

Shkon njeriu dinak I urryer tek magjistari I ndyre e kerkon prej tij ti bej magji vajzes se filanit qe te mos marrtohet.e kerkon magjistari emrin e personit ose nenes se tij ose te saj dhe ndonje shenje prej saj .Pastaj I ben magji dhe ia cakton kete magji ne nje ose shume xhinde.Dhe shkon xhindi dhe e ndjek kete grua gjersa gjen rastin e hyn tek ajo ne nje nga keto raste.
Frike e madhe
Nevriklleku I madh
Mosperkujtim I Allahut
Ndjekja e pesheve ose veprimi I gjynaheve

*Xhindi eshte ndermjet dy gjendjeve*
Ose hyn tek gruaja dhe e ben ate qe most e doje asnje person per bashkeshort nga ata qe e kerkojne per grua ose fejese dhe ajo I refuzon ato.
Ose nuk mundet te futet dhe I shkakton asaj magjine e imagjinimit duke qendruar jashte saj ose e ngacmon me vesvese dhe ben burrin ose gruan te mendoje se bashkeshorti(ja) I saj eshte I shemtuar.I ben vonese burrit per kete po keshtu I ben vonese dhe gruas.E shikon cdo burre qe shkon per fejese ajo e refuzon porse ne filim bie dakort e pastaj pas disa ditesh I kthehet mendja e kjo eshte vesves I shejtanit per te.
Ne rastet e fort ate magjise burri qe do te fejohet me te para se te hyje ne deren e shtepise se saj ndjen ngushtim gjoksi dhe I nxihet jeta para hyrjes se tij sikur eshte ne burg I duket e nuk ktheht me perseri gjate kesaj kohe xhindi I behet shkak gruas per dhimbje koke here pas here.

*Shenjat e kesaj magjie*

Dhembje koke here pas here e nuk mbaron me marrjen e preparataeve mjeksore 
Ngushtim I forte I gjoksit  sidomos mbas ikindise gjer ne mesnate
Shikimi I te fejuarit me nje pamje te shemtruar
Shtimi I mendimeve humbja e mendjes
Shqtesime gjate gjumit
Ndonjehere ka dhimbje te perhershme ne bark
Dhimbje te pjeses se poshtme kurizore.

*Mjekimi I magjise se prishjes se marteses*

I lexon kuran nga libri I Allahut e nese rrezohet flet xhindi punon me te sic thame me lart.
Nese nuk rrezohet por ndien ndryshim ne trup I thua te veproje si me posht
Te fail namzin ne kohen e duhur
Most e degjoje shume muzike dhe kenge
Te jete me abdes gjithe diten dhe para gjumit dhe te lexoje ajetin 255 te sures bekare

Leximi I lutjeve para gjumit
Degjimi I ajetit 255 cdo nje ore ne dite
Po keshtu suret e fundit Ihlas Felak Nas
I lexon ne uje kuran dhe lahet nje here ne cdo tre dite
Thote ne mengjes dhe mbremje lutjet e duhura
E zbaton keto gjithmone ose per nje muaj e do jete midis dy gjendjeve inshallah
1) OSE SHENJAT jane zhdukur e eshte sheruar semundja e magjia eshte prish
Ose jane shtuar dhimbjet e jane forcuar shenjat ne kete rast do te rrezohet e vazhdon si me lart.


*Shembulli I mjekimit te kesaj magjie* -

*Gruaja qe ra dakort per martese ne mengjes refuzoi*

Erdhi tek une nje djalosh e tha qe kishin nja vajze e kish nje problem te jo te zakonte.nese diksuh e kerkon per martese ajo bie dakort me kenaqesi por fled he pastaj gdhihet ndryshon mendimin e refuzon martesen pa dhen shkaqet.Kjo gje eshte perseritur shume here gjersa filluam te dyshojme.Kush eshte mendimi yt/ 
kur ja lexova asaj suret u rrezua e foli xhindi 
Thashe kush je ti?	
Tha filani(nuk po permend emrin e tij)
I thashe Pse hyre tek ajo vajze?
Tha Sepse e dua ate.
I thashe Ajo nuk te do ty por ti cfare kerkon prej saj?
Tha-Nuk dua qe ajo te martohet.
I thashe Cfare I bere asaj.
Tha nese vinte dikush qe te fejohej me te ajo binte dakort ne gjume e kercenoja qe mos te martohej se do ti beja keshtu e ashtu.
I thashe ti cfare feje ke?
Tha -musliman.
I thashe kjo nuk lejohet nga sheriati dhe profeti a.s tha mos demto tjeret e mos u demto vete Kjo qe po ben  ti eshte demtim I muslimanes dhe eshte e ndaluar me sheriat.Ju mbush mendja xhindit dhe doli dhe u permend gruaja .

Ka raste qe xhindi nuk I hyn ne trup por I  ben vesevese dhe ngacmime nga jashte dhe tek personat e dobet me besim ia nderron mendjen shpesh dhe njeriu se kupton qe ndjekja e mendimeve  dke rene pre e shejtanit .

----------


## Klevis2000

*Dijet e rendesishme per magjine*.

Mundet qe shenjat e magjise te ngjajne me shenjat e mesit hyrjes se shejtanit ne  te .
Ndjenja e perhershme per dhimbje barku argumneton se magjia eshte pire ose ngrene
Nuk plotesohet mjekimi me kuran vetem se me dy kushte
Ai qe mjekohet te zbatoje urhderat e Allahut
Te bindet I semuri se sherimi vjen prej kuranit qe eshte fjale e Zotit dhe jo prej njeriut qe kendon ate.
Shumica e llojeve te magjise kane te perbashket ndierjen e ngushtimit ne kraharor vecanerisht naten.
Mund te mesosh vendin e magjise ne dy mynyra 
Lajmerimi nga xhindi qe punon me kete magji por mos I beso gjersa te dergosh dike e te kerkoje per magjine ne vendin e duhur e nese e gjen atehere xhindi thote te verteten e ne rast te kundert dihet qe xhindet genjejne shume.
I semuri dhe mjekuesi fal dy rekat me sinqeritet  net e njeten e nates dhe e lut Allahun tia bej te ditur vendin e magjise.e mundet qe te shikosh ne ender rose te ndjesh dicka  ose te vjen ne mendjen tende vendi I magjise e nese  ndodh kjo atehere shot falenderimet ndaj Allahut.
Mundet qete lexosh kuran ne vajin habbeti seuda e ta urdherosh te semurin qe te lyeje me te vendin e dhimbjes ne mengjes e mbremje e kjo per cdo lloj magjie .
I fiksua ne sahihun buhari se vaji hab-betu seuda eshte per cdo lloj semundje pervec vdekjes e ne disa vende ajo quhet fara e bereqetit ene disa vende quhet esh-shuimir.


*E semura  qe Allahu ia beri te shikoje vendin e magjise*

Me erdhi kjo vajze e kuri lexova kuran mesova se kishte magji te forte.Shikonte imazhe ne gjume ose kur ishte zgjuar.e rendesishme eshte qe I thashe familjes se saj te perdornin kete ilac e magjia do te prishej ne vendin e saj.Ata me thane A ka ndonje rruge qe te gjejme vendin e magjise.
Po I thashe Beni lutje te shumta tek Allahu qe tua tregoj vendin e saj ne fundin e nates dhe keshtu beri e semura dhe pa nje enderr sikur dikush ia mori doren dhe e coi tek vendi I magjise dhe I tregoi per magjine grupsur net e.Ne mengjes lajmeroi familjen dhe net e njetin vend gjeten magjine.e nxoren ate e prishen dhe u sherua vajza dhe falenderoi Zotin per kete miresi.

*vijon
Mjekimi I atij qe smund te kryeje marredhnie seksuale me gruan e tij
Lidhja *

----------


## Klevis2000

*Mjekimi I atij qe smund te kryeje marredhnie seksuale me gruan e tij
Lidhja*  

Eshte qe burri deshiron por nuk mundet te kryeje marredhenie me gruan e tij.Nese duam te mesojme  si ndodh kjo lidhje duhet qe te mesojme  se si organi  seksual vjen ne forme per te kryer marredhnie.Dihet se organi seksual burrit cope mishi elastike qe kur vjen gjaku fryhet e kur iken gjaku behet si me pare.

_Procesi I ardhjes ne forme te penisit kalon ne tre faza_

1)	kur ndodh eksitimi I burrit testikulat leshojne hormone qe I hedhin ne gjak gjersa hormone arrin ne koken e penisit dhe karikohet trupi  sic e ngjan energjise elktrike.
2)	Mberrijne sinjalet e eksitimit tek qendra e vecante per kete gje ne tru.
3)	Dhe qendra e kestimit ne tru dergon sinjale te shpeshta ne qendren e nervave seksuale qe ndodhet ne shtyllen kurrizore.keshtu hapet valvola qe ishte mbyllur dhe leshon gjak me shpejtesi ne oragnet seksuale I drejtuar ne penis e hidhet gjaku e ai fryhet.

_Si ndodh lidhja tek burri?_

 Perqendrohet shejtani I magjise ne trurin e burrit saktesisht ne qendren e eksitimit qe dergon sinjale ne oragnet seksuale.Pastaj e le organin te punoje normalisht.nese afrohet burri tek gruaja e tij e deshiron te kryeje marredhenie seksuale me te shejtani prej xhindeve ia prish qendren e kesitimit ne tru e nderpriten sinjalet e derguara ne pareatrin qe punon gjakun ne penis.ne kete rast ktheht gjaku me shpejtesi prapa e penisi tkurret.
Keshtu e gjen burrin qe zakonisht perkedhel gruan e tij ose pergezon ate dhe fryhet penisi.e nese afrohet tek ajo tkurret e nuk mund te kryeje marredhnie seksuale me gruan e tij sepse fryerja ardhja ne forme e penisit eshte procesi kryesor ne plotesimin e aktit seksaul.sic ndodh tek burri magjia e lidhjes nga gruaj e tij po keshtu mund te ndodhe dhe gruas lidhja nga buri I saj.Lidhja  e gruas eshte pse llojesh.

*Lidhja e ndalimit*  

Ky lloj lidhje eshte qe gruaja te pervoje te ndaloje burrin e saj nga kryerja e marredhenieve seksuale.Ajo ngjit kofshet njera me tjetern saqe burri nuk mund te kryeje marredhenie me te sepse kjo eshte jashte deshires se gruas.Nje djalosh gruja ete cilit ishte goditur me magji e qortonte gruan e tij e ajo I thoshte se kjo eshte jashte deshiures se saj e I tha lidhi kembet e mia me litar para marredhnieve e mos ngjiten me njera tjetren.Dhe beri kete gje por nuk shkoi shkoi gje .Ajo I tregoi  atij qe te jepte ilac gjumi kur donte te kryeje marrehdnie e kjo gje nuk bente .

*Lidhja e naivitetit*

Perqendrohet xhindi I lidhur me magjine ne qendren e ndjesore ne trurin e gruas.nese burri I saj do te kryeje marredhenie xhindi ia humbet ndjenjat dhe nuk ndjen kenaqesi e nuk I pergjigjet burrit te saj.Ajo eshte para tij e droguar e ai ben me te cfare do e gjendrat nuk leshojne lengun tek oragni seksual I gruas qe ndihmon ne kryerjen e marredhenieve e nuk plotesohet akti seksual.

*Lidhja e gjakderdhjes*

Folem per magjine e gjakderdhjes ne llojin e tete te magjise dhe qartesuam mynyren e saj.Por ky lloj magjie ndryshon nga magjia e gjakderdhjes ne kete ceshtje.lidhja e gjakderdhjes ndodh vetem ne kohen e marredhieneve kurse magjia e gjakderdhjes  nuk ka lidhje me kete por vazhdon me dite.Lidhja e gjakdewrdhjes ndodh kur nese deshiron burri te kryeje marredhnie me gruan e tij shejtani behet shkak per gjakderdhje te madhe  e burri nuk mund te kryeje marredhenie.Me tha nje burre qe kish qene ushtar qe kur shkonte me leje ne shtepi gruas I zbriste gjak e vahzdonte gjate lejes 5 dite ose me shume e kur kthehej ky ne ushtri asaj I nderpritje gjaku sapo dilte ai nga shtepia e keshtu I ndodhte gjithmone.

*Lidhja e mbylljes*

Nese burri me nje vajze te virgjer e nese do te kryej marredhenie me te e gjen sikur nuk eshte e virgjer e dyshon tek ajo.Ketu ka shume mundesi qe shejtan I ti beje magjine imagjinimit

*Mjekimi I lidhjes ka disa rruge

Ruuga e pare*  
I lexon te semurit kuran e permdnur me pare e nese flet xhindi qe punon per magjine e pyat ate per vendin e magjise dhe e prish magjine duke e nxjerrur e djegur ate.e urdheron xhindi te dali nga trupi e nese del xhindi prishet magjia.e nese I lexon kuran e nuk flet perdor rruget me kendimin e kuranit ne uje.

*Rruga e dyte*  lexon ajetet e meposhteme 2 here ne uje e pin dhe lahet me to per shtate dite e prishet magjia inshallah 
Ajetet 81-82 te sures Junus
Ajete 117-122 el Araf.
Ajeti 69 I sure staha

*Rruga e trete*  
Merr 7 flete sidiri jeshil dhe I shtyp mire me dy gure .Pastaj I fut ne ene me uje duke I trazuar gjethet me uje e lexon net e ajetin e sures Bekare 255 (7 here) dhe tre suret e dundit te kuranit Ihlas Felak e Nas 7 here pastaj e urhderon te semurin te pije e te lahet me ate uje 7 dite pa shtuar net e uje tjeter dhe pa e zier ujin ne zjarr.nese do ta ngrohe le ta ngrohe ne nxehtesine e diellit dhe nuk e hedh ujin ne vende te pista.prishet magjia dhe zgjidhet lidhja e magjise dhe ne larjen e pare inshallah.

*Rruga e katert*  
I lexon atij kuran ne vesh e pastaj perseri ne vesh I lexon ajetin 23 te sures furkan.e perserit kete 100 here e me shume gjersa te ndjeje nje keputje te gjymytyreve te tij.Dhe leximin e perserit disa dite sa te mos ndjeje me gje e te ikin shenjat e magjiseE keshtu shenjat e magjise jane prishur.

*Rruga e peste*
merr nje ene me uje dhe lexon net e tre suret e fundit te kuranit dhe lutjen e meposhteme
I lexon keto dua shtate here dhe pi e lahet per 3 dite prishte magjia e zgjidhet me lejen e Zotit.

*Rruga e gjashte*  
I lexon ne vesh te semurit el fatihane 70 here ose me shume
Ajetin 255 te sures bekare rreth 70 here gjeta tre diteve ose hstate diteve e prishte magjia me lejen e Allahut.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Ndryshimi mes lidhjes se pamundesise dhe dobesimit truperor

E para lidhja* 
I lidhuri ndjen mundesi te plota per te pekedhelur gruan e tij.Kur eshte larg saj penisi vjen ne forme e nese afrohet tek ajo e deshiron te kryeje marredhnie tkurret penisi I tij dhe behet I pamundur per te kryer aktin

*E dyta pamundesia truperore*
E kjo eshte pamundesia e burrit per te kryer marredhnie me gruan e tij qofte larg asaj qofte afer dhe nuk vjen ne forme ne cdo rast.

*E treta dobesimi trupor*
Buri nuk mund te kryeje marredhnie me gruan e tij pervec pas kohe te gjate rrale dhe plotesohet akti seksual per caste te shkurtra. E penisi I tij dobesohet e tkurret pak caste pas aktit seksual.

*Mjekimi*  
Permendem mjekimin e lidhjes me dhjete rruge 
Pamundesia mjekohet tek doktorret nes em undesh dhe dobesimi mjekohet si me posht.

Merr nje kilogram mjalte blete te pastre dhe dyqind gram ushqim te mbretereshave te bleteve.
I lexon ne perzierjen e tyre El Fatihane dhe tre suret e fundit te kuranit(Ihals Felek dhe Nas) nga shtate here .
Ha i semuri nga cdo dite tre luge gjelle Nje luge esell ne mengjes  nje luge para dreke dhe nje luge para darkes .Vazhdon me kete nje muaj rrjesht ose dy sipas dobise se tij.do te sherohet me lejen e Zotit.

*Mjekimi I disa llojeve te shterpesise

Shterpesia tek burat eshte dy llojesh*  

Nje lloj qe mjekohet tek doktorri nese mundet
Shtrepesia per shka te kapjes se xhindit qe futet ne trupin e njeriut dhe qe mjekohet me kuran dua (lutje dhe dhiker.
Dihet nga praktika e pllenimit do disa kushtet me lejen e Zotit te jete perqindja e sperzmatoiteve tek burri me shume se 20 000 000 ne nje centimeter kub e ndonjehere ne testikulat e burrit qe prodhojne spermazotoid duke I shtypur ato del nr I nevojshem I tyre  I shperngulur ne vendin hujsesel menevije.Ata kane nevoje per nje leng rreshqites qe prodhohet ne gjendren e kuber dhe hidhet ky leng tek heujsel meneuije shejtani eben qendren kuber qe te mos prodhoje lengun e nevojshme e keshtu kur nuk gjejne ushqim ato ngordhin e nuk plotesohte kushti per lindjen e femijes.ndryshimi shterpesise se a\zakonshme nga ajo sjell xhindi.

*Shterpesia per shkak te xhindit ka keto shenja*

Ngushtim kraharori vecanerisht para ikindie gjer ne mesnate
Here here humbet vemendjen
Dhimbje ne fund te kurrizit
Shqetesime ne gjume endrra te frikshme 

*Shterpesia e gruas eshte dy lloje I zakonshme e krijoi Allahu*

Per shka te xhindit qe banon ne mitren e gruas e prish vezet e saj.keshtu nuk plotesohet pllenimi.Ose ai e lejon plennimin por pas disa muajsh xhindi tund mitren e gruas e zbret nga ajo gjak  endosh deshtime.Mundet qe deshtimi te perseritet per shka te xhindit.jane mjekuar shume raste te tilla eshte fiksuar nga buhari dhe muslimiper shejtanin qe ecen ne damret e gjakut te njeriut

*Mjekimi I shterpesise*


Incizon suret ne kaset dhe degjon tre here ne dite
Lexon suren Safate cdo megjeslexon ose degjon suren mearixh p[ara gjumit
Lexon ne vaj ulliri ose ne vajin habbedeu seuda  suren el fatiha ajtin 255 te sures bekare dhe ady ajetet e fundit te sures bekare dhe sures dy ajete e fundit  ali imran 7 here e tre suret e fundit te kuranit e pastaj lyen gjoksin dhe ballin shtyllne kurrizore para gjumit.
Pastaj me mjalte blete lexon te njetat gjera dhe cdo mengjes esell merr nga nje luge.vazhdon me kete tre muaj duke I zbatuar rregullat e fese te jete prej besimtareve te mire qe falet sepse allahu I sheron besimtaret sipas ajetit Ne ju zbritem kuranin qe eshte sherim dhe meshire per besimtaret (Isra 32) nAllahu I vecoi besimtaret nga te tjeret me meshiren e tij ato jane sheruar ne shume rate.

_Mjekimi I daljes se psermes mundet qe kjo te jete gjendje e zakonshme e mjekohet tek doktori si me poshte_  

1)	perdorimi I kremrave qe poakesojne ndjenjat
2)	gjate marrehdnieve seksuale te mendosh per gjera te tjera
3)	te mendosh oper ushtrime te veshtira matematikore gjate tyre 
4)	Mundet qe xhindi te behet shkak I nxjerrjes se sperms shpejt duke hyre ne testikujt e burrit e mjekohet si me poshte pas faljes se mengjesitLexon suren mulk para gjumit ose e degjon
5)	Lexon cdo dite ajetin 255 te sures bekare  ose e degjonate 70 here e me shume cdo mengjes embremje lexon duate e caktuara shiko tek libri mburoja muslimanit


_Mbrojtja e ciftit para martese
vijon_

----------

